# اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك حياة خاطى !



## Critic (4 سبتمبر 2011)

محدش مننا عايز يعيش اللحظة دى "انا ندمت على اختيارى واكتشفت انى اخترت غلط"
بس اللى عايز يعيشها ويختار شريك حياته غلط ويحس بقيت حياته انه مش راضى عن عيشته لازم يعمل حاجة (او اكتر) من الحاجات اللى هتتذكر فى الموضوع ده​ 
*اولا*
*اتسرع فى اختيارك !*​ 
اى شخص عارف وفاكر انه قبل ما دخل امتحان ثانوية عامة فضل ينحر لمدة سنة علشان يتأكد انه هيجاوب احسن اجابة !
الغريبة ان نفس الشخص لما يجى يختار شريك حياته (اللى هيقضى معاه بقيت عمره) بيقرر القرار ده فى اسبوع او شهر او حتى كام شهر خطوبة !​ 
و لما نقول "جواز و التزام مدى الحياة" يبقى لازم تفهم(ى) انكوا هتاكلوا مع بعض الاف الوجبات وهتجتازوا كل انواع الاختبارات من ضيقة مالية ومرض و اكتئاب و هتشوفوا بعض و انتوا بتكبروا و مش بعيد واحد منكم يعمل حادثة و التانى يتكفل بخدمته لفترة طويلة​ 
*طب ايه خطورة التسرع ده ؟*
الخطورة انه بيمثل *جرس انذار* لعدة حاجات :​ 
*1-*انك فى المدة القليلة دى_وخاصة مع الشغل والتقيد بالاجازات علشان تقابل الطرف الاخر وتتعرف عليه وجها لوجه_ صعب تعرف كل جوانب الشخصية اللى قدامك
يبقى انت بنيت قراراك على ....على ايه ؟! ...ايوة على "التأجج العاطفى !"
يعنى وقعت فى معتقد شنيع و هو : انك توهمت "*ان اختيار شريك الحياة على اساس "الوقوع فى الحب" يضمن زواج ناجح فيما بعد"*
الله يقطع الافلام وسنينها هى اللى مصورة الموضوع بتفاهة و افلاطونية وجايبانا لورا !
لو انت فاكر ان الحب الرومانسى يضمنلك زواج ناجح مدى الحياة احب اقولك : كان غيرك اشطر وحظ اوفر المرة القادة !
-بما ان قرارك مبنى على عاطفة اكتر من معرفة يبقى انت بنيت قرارك على الخيال و التوقعات الوردية ​

اسمعوا الحكاية المكررة دى :
اعرف واحد لما فك خطوبته (خطيبته رفضته) قام اتجوز بعدها بشهرين بواحدة بنفس الاسم !
يبقى ده :
*2-*الارتباط المتسرع بدافع التعويض لان الشخص بيسرع فى البحث عن بديل او علشان ينسى حالة الحزن اللى هو عايشها او يتخلص من الاحساس بالرفض و الدونية او الفراغ العاطفى فيتسربع على الجواز علشان يخلص من الاحاسيس دى فى اسرع وقت (المصيبة انه بيكتشف بعد كدة _بخلاف مصيبة ان اتسرع_ان ده مكنش حل و ان الحزن او الجرح مازال موجود !!)​ 
*يبقى لاصحاب نظرية "انجز حالك" :*
لازم تتحلى بالصبر وتاخد وقتك سواء فى خطوبة او تعارف و تدرس اعمق صفاته وظروفه وظروف عيلته و دراسة الموضوع فى اوقاته الحلوة و الوحشة و تحلل الآخر وتوافقه معاك او اختلافاته عنك فى كل الجوانب و المشاكل اللى ممكن تحصل مستقبلا علشان تضمن انك اتخذ قرار ادق و احكم ما يكون​ 
تابعونا لمعرفة باقى الاسباب والمعتقدات المغلوظة (و الاكثر انتشارا على المستوى الاجتماعى بسبب الافلام !)
يتبع فى المداخلات الاتية :​ 
*ثانيا*
*انتظر علامة من السماء*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2964328&postcount=14
*ثالثا*
*اتخذ قرار الارتباط فى سن مبكرة*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2964379&postcount=15
*رابعا*
*اختر شريك حياتك لكى تسعد شخص اخر*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2964941&postcount=32
*خامسا*
*خلى علاقتكم سطحية*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2965028&postcount=50
*سادسا*
*خلى عندك توقعات وهمية*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2965357&postcount=56
*سابعا*
*تجاهل المشكلات السلوكية فى الطرف الاخر*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2965451&postcount=58
*ثامنا*
*الحقى نفسك قبل ما القطر يفوتك*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2966324&postcount=63
*تاسعا*
*انتظر الحب بعد الزواج*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2975192&postcount=69​ 
(متجدد)​​


----------



## zama (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

الموضوع عجبني أوووووووووي لأنه منطقي و واقعي بصراحة يعني ..

بس أنت كرهتني في الإرتباط لأني حسيت أنها حرب و المشكلة أني هطلع بخسارة ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

==

أستأذنك تجاوبني علي التساؤل دا بموضوع أو بموجز سطر ، اللي يريحك يعني ..

أيه لازمة الحب و العاطفة و وجع القلب دا طالما الأختيار الأمثل بيكون علي أساس الأدلة العقلية و ليس علي أساس تأجج العاطفة مُفرداً ؟؟

من كام سنة كدا أيام عدم الإتزان الفكري كنت أعتقد إن الموضوع يتوقف علي أساس وجود حب من عدمه ، بعد كدا أخدت أول مقلب و فوئت علي أساس الجانب العقلي هو المسيطر بالإختيار بس ، مش هكدب عليك شاعر إن الحياة جافة جداً بالإضافة لأسلوبي ، فالعملية قاسية جداً ، حالياً عشان قدرة التحمل قوية فأنا شايف إن الحياة ماشية لكن مش هتستمر علي كدا ..


----------



## zama (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

أسف ، نسيت أقييم ..


----------



## Critic (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




> أيه لازمة الحب و العاطفة و وجع القلب دا طالما الأختيار الأمثل بيكون علي أساس الأدلة العقلية و ليس علي أساس تأجج العاطفة مُفرداً ؟؟


هقولك على مقولة حلوة اوى قريتها
قالك ان الارتباط يشبه كوباية ايس كريم و ان الرومانسية او التاجج العاطفى او الوقوع فى الحب يشبه حبات الكرز على الايس كريم
حبات الكرز حلوة اوى و بتضيف نكهة بس مينفعش تبقى الكوباية كلها حبات كرز !!

ليا عودة تانى بس اشكرك جدا على تشجيعك و مرورك و اضافتك الرائعة


----------



## zama (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




Critic قال:


> هقولك على مقولة حلوة اوى قريتها
> قالك ان الارتباط يشبه كوباية ايس كريم و ان الرومانسية او التاجج العا'tn
> او الوقوع فى الحب يشبه حبات الكرز على الايس كريم
> حبات الكرز حلوة اوى و بتضيف نكهة بس مينفعش تبقى الكوباية كلها حبات كرز !!
> ...



شخصياً أنا بحب أكل الأيس كريم كل طعم لوحده ..

المهم ، أفهم من كلامك دا إنك عايز تقول إن العاطفة شئ ثانوي في الإختيار ..


----------



## أنجيلا (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




> عنى وقعت فى معتقد شنيع و هو : انك توهمت "*ان اختيار شريك الحياة على اساس "الوقوع فى الحب" يضمن زواج ناجح فيما بعد"*
> الله يقطع الافلام وسنينها هى اللى مصورة الموضوع بتفاهة و افلاطونية وجايبانا لورا !
> لو انت فاكر ان الحب الرومانسى يضمنلك زواج ناجح مدى الحياة احب اقولك : كان غيرك اشطر وحظ اوفر المرة القادة !


:new6::new6::new6:
*جميل الجزء ده*:99:
*معاك حق الحب وحدو مش بيضمن عاقة ناجحة وكمان العقل لوحدو مش ممكن يجيب علاقة ناجحة*
*ف الحب طبعا مش كل حاجة بس ليه دور كبيييييييييييير مش ممكن ننكرو
كنت قريت قبل كده انو "توصل الباحثون إلى أن الدوائر العصبية التي ترتبط بشكل طبيعي بالتقييم الاجتماعي للأشخاص الآخرين تتوقف عن العمل عندما يقع الانسان في الحب. وقال الباحثون إن هذه النتائج قد توضح أسباب تغاضي بعض الأشخاص عن أخطاء من يحبون"
الزواج المبني عن حب بالتاكيد مش هيكون زي الزواج المبنى بس ع العقل لان الحب بين الطرفين بيخليهم يتجاوزوا المشاكل باكثر سهولة 
رغم كل شي بيظل الحب عامل اساسي ومهم في نجاح العلاقة

موضوع رائع يا كركر تقبل مروري

*


----------



## zama (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




> *معاك حق الحب وحدو مش بيضمن عاقة ناجحة وكمان العقل لوحدو مش ممكن يجيب علاقة ناجحة*



بعد إذنك يا كريتيك أسأل أختي ..

ليه من الأساس يا أختي الناس بتحب ؟؟ !!

هو يعني فراااااااااااااااااااغ و تضييع وقت ؟؟ !! 

أستأذنك التوضيح


----------



## أنجيلا (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




zama قال:


> بعد إذنك يا كريتيك أسأل أختي ..
> 
> ليه من الأساس يا أختي الناس بتحب ؟؟ !!
> 
> ...


*مش فاهمة سؤالك كويس بس هقول حاجة*
*انا بامن ان الناس مش هي اللي بدور ع الحب واول شخص بييجي امامها خلاص بتحبوا
الحب بييجي في وقت انت مش بتتوقعوا
يعني مش انت اللي بتخرج الشارع وبتقعد تدور ع وحدة تحبها
ممكن مش عارفة اوصل رايي كويس
بس اتمنى تكون فهمت قصدي
بالنسبالي الحب امر مش ضروري.. بل ضروي جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ويستحييييييييييل ارتبط بحد انا مش عندي مشاعر نحيتهleasantr
ده رايي الشخصي اللي مش بفرضوا ع حد وفي النهاية كل واحد ورايه:spor2:*


----------



## zama (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




> *مش فاهمة سؤالك كويس بس هقول حاجة*



لأ من عيوني أسأل تاني ..

في السابق سألت مــُتعجباً هي يعني الناس دي هتحب عشان تضييع وقتها ؟؟ !! ، قولت كدا نتيجة 

لقرائتي لعبارتك المقتبسة اللي قالت بحسب فكرك " لا الحب وحده ولا العقل وحده بيضمن علاقة ناجحة " ..



> *انا بامن ان الناس مش هي اللي بدور ع الحب واول شخص بييجي امامها خلاص بتحبوا*
> 
> *يعني مش انت اللي بتخرج الشارع وبتقعد تدور ع وحدة تحبها*



أول سطر مفهمتوش لأني معرفتش أقراه لأن أعتقد في لغويات متلونة محتاجة رؤيتك تاني عشان أفهم المضمون ..

السطر التاني مش متفهم قصدك فيه ، أستأذنك وضحي اللي عايزه تقوليه ..



> *ويستحييييييييييل ارتبط بحد انا مش عندي مشاعر نحيتهleasantr
> ده رايي الشخصي*



رأئ صائب و يحترم بلا شك ..


----------



## Critic (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




> شخصياً أنا بحب أكل الأيس كريم كل طعم لوحده ..


هههههههههههه اما انت عليك حاجات



> المهم ، أفهم من كلامك دا إنك عايز تقول إن العاطفة شئ ثانوي في الإختيار ..


"فى قرار الاختيار" اجل ثانوى !
لكن فى العلاقة نفسها هو اساسى
لانك بدون حد ادنى من الانجذاب مش هتقبل على الموضوع اساسا !
انا بشبهه بالباب
هو ده الباب اللى بيدخلك العلاقة لكن مش بيضمنلك انك تبقى مبسوط جوا


----------



## Critic (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




أنجيلا قال:


> *توصل الباحثون إلى أن الدوائر العصبية التي ترتبط بشكل طبيعي بالتقييم الاجتماعي للأشخاص الآخرين تتوقف عن العمل عندما يقع الانسان في الحب. وقال الباحثون إن هذه النتائج قد توضح أسباب تغاضي بعض الأشخاص عن أخطاء من يحبون"*


يا سلام على العقل يا نوجا تتحسدى leasantr
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل


----------



## أنجيلا (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




zama قال:


> > لأ من عيوني أسأل تاني ..
> >
> > في السابق سألت مــُتعجباً هي يعني الناس دي هتحب عشان تضييع وقتها ؟؟ !! ، قولت كدا نتيجة
> >
> ...


----------



## أنجيلا (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




Critic قال:


> يا سلام على العقل يا نوجا تتحسدى leasantr
> ميرسى لمرورك الجميل


*شامة ريحة تريقة يا واد يا كريتيك:t32:
*


----------



## Critic (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

نتابع
ثانى طريقة لتحقق الفشل فى اختيار شريك حياتك
*انتظر علامة من السماء !*​ 
احب انوه ان جايز حد يختلف معايا فى النقطة دى بالذات بس انا مقتنع برأيى عن تجربة​

احكيلكوا حكايتين واقعيتين
واحد من اصحبى حكالى ان الفتاه اللى وقع فى حبها لما اعلن لها عن رغبته فى الارتباط منها .... قالتله يديها فرصة لانها مستنية علامة من السما او مستنية تعرف ارادة ربنا
فصلت و صامت وحطت اسمهم على المذبح اخيرا قالتلوا انها شعرت بالراحة و اعتبرت دى علامة سماوية وكانت واثقة مليون فى المية ان ده اختيار ربنا ........جميل ؟ جميل ! .....بعد سنة ونص انفصلوا بعد ما اكتشفوا عدم صحة قرارهم !!!​ 
تعالوا نشوف الحكاية التانية
واحدة اعرفها مترددة فى قرار ارتبطاها من خطيبها
السبب : انها اكتشفت فيه صفات لا تحتمل كالبخل واختلاف المستوى الفكرى بشكل لا يحتمل (و دى صفات تنبأ بفشل اكيد فى العلاقة) وكانت بتبكى ليل نهار لانها مش مستحملة الوضع
المفاجئة : انها قررت تكمل معاه !
السبب : انها حلمت ان ابونا بيقوها كملى.... فاعتبرت ده علامة من السماء !​ 
يعنى انا لو عقلى الباطن من كتر التفكير خلانى احلم ان ابونا قالى ارمى نفسك قدام القطر هعتبر ده علامة من السما ؟!!
طب لو الموضوع حلو هصلى علشان ربنا يكشفلى اى حاجة مستخبية مثلا نقول ماشى ....
لكن لما هو الموضوع خربان اساسا وفشله واضح لاى عاقل يبقى انا محتاج علامة ليه وعلى ايه ؟!!​ 
طبعا قيس على كدة مواضيع كتير تلاقى الشاب مش عايز يستمر الا لو جاتله علامة معينة ! او معجزة !​ 
*و الاخطر* ان ناس تكمل علاقتها علشان حصل اى موقف فسروه على انه علامة من السما وهى لا علامة و لا يحزنون !!​ 
*والفكر ده مش سليم روحيا لانه بيفرض على ربنا طريقة محددة يعلن بيها مشيئته*​ 
و اخيرا
الناس اللى بتقبل على الزواج بمرح عملا بمبدأ *"ان ربنا لو مش عايز الجواز ده يتم كان هيوقفه"* احب اقولهم : *hard luck* !
ربنا ادانا عقل وتمييز و ادراك و عايزنا نستخدمهم ومش هيجبرنا لا على جواز ولا على انفصال (ده لا يمنع انه هيحذرنا او يرشدنا لكن فى النهاية الاختيار لينا لان احنا معندناش قسمة ونصيب )
و ياما جوازات فشلت بسبب الاعتقاد ده !
و النتيجة ان الشخص يحمل ربنا الذنب و يقوله انت اللى اخرتلى انت ليه معطلطش الجوازة دى و انت اللى حطنى فى الجحيم ده !​ 
للحديث بقية .....​​


----------



## Critic (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

ثالث طريقة لتحقيق الفشل الزريع​ 
*اتخذ قرار الارتباط فى سن مبكرة*​ 
اتحكالى ان شخص ارتبط ببنت وهو ثانوي (مش عارف انهى اهل دول اللى وافقوا !!)
و فضل الجميع يحكوا و يتحاكوا عن الحب ده (بيكتر فى الافلام على فكرة زى فيلم "الجزيرة" مثلا من و هما اطفال !!)
و استمرت علاقتهم فى الكلية مع غيرة الاصدقاء منهم
و بعد التخرج سافر الشاب للشغل ...و بعد الاستقلال المادى و النضج ...انفصل عن البنت غيبا و هو مسافر بعتلها قالها سورى مش هنكمل لانه بالطبع اكتشف خطأ اختياره !
مآســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاه !​ 
لما نلاقى واحدفى 3 ثانوى جاى يقول انا اخترت خلاص شريكة حياتى و بيغنى "اول مرة تحب يا قلبى" المفروض نباركله مثلا ولا نصوت عليه ؟!
المهزلة انى عاينت بنفسى امهات بتشجع ابنائها على الحب (معذرة ان سميناه حب !!!) فى السن ده !​ 
*لازم تعرف يا اخى المراهق انك فى السن ده مستحيل تكون مستعد لمسئوليات الزواج ومستحيل تختار صح بسبب ان :*
شخصيتلك لم تكتمل بعد على المستوى المادى ولا النفسى ولا العاطفى لانك لسة موصلتش لمرحلة متقدمة من ادراك ذاتك ومعلوماتك عن هويتك غير وافية لحد لما تحقق : 
-الاستقلال المادى
-الاستقلال العاطفى (عدم التعلق الطفولى الاعتمادى على الاسرة)
ولحد الوقت ده انت لسة متعرفش كتير عن نفسك ولا تفاصيل تفردك و لا تميزك ولا اهداف حياتك الحقيقية و لا احتياجاتك (اللى هو النضج النفسى)
...و بالتالى انت متعرفش نوع الشخص اللى المفروض ترتبط بيه ولا الصفات اللى المفروض تتوافر فيه و تنجح فى الاتحاد معاه مدى الحياة
-انت محتاج شوية خبرة فى الحياة ودى محتاجة وقت (ومافيش بديل عنه) وانسى فكرة انك استثناء او سابق اوانك وسنك لأن معظم الحالات الفاشلة بتبدأ على الافتراضات دى​ 
*و قمة النضج _النسبى_ فى الفترة دى انك تبقى مدرك انك لم تصل للنضج الكامل و انك غير مؤهل للاقبال على القرار ده بأى حال*​ 
و فيه مشكلة خطيرة جدا بتتكرر فى اوائل ايام الجامعة
ان الشاب مع بداية الاختلاط و المجتمع الجديد (بخلاف الكبت فى ثانوى) بيندفع بفضول فى اى علاقة لان الاحاسيس بتكون جديدة و جذابة و مش بيضبط نفسه _خاصة لو اهله لم يحذروه او ينقلوا ليه خبرتهم, ونهاية العلاقات دى بتكون معروفة قبل ما تبدأ....
و الاخطر انه فى السن ده بيتوهم انه ناضج كفاية فيبنى قراره على توقعات وهمية وافتراضات لا محل لها من الاعراب
(ده غير ان قراره برمته مبنى على "الوقوع فى الحب" ودى المصيبة اللى اتكلمنا عليها فى النقطة اللى فاتت)​ 
يقال ان اقل عمر لضمان نضج كافى (نسبيا) هو منتصف العشرينيات
قبل العمر ده ...يبقى بتخاطر وقضيتك خسرانة !
ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل
*لوعايز اختيارك يبقى مبنى على الصخر استنى لما تكبر شوية وتوصل للنضج المناسب اللى يأهلك للأختيار الصح*​ 
يتبع ....​


----------



## zama (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




Critic قال:


> هههههههههههه اما انت عليك حاجات
> 
> 
> "فى قرار الاختيار" اجل ثانوى !
> ...



يا صباح دماغك العالية ، برنس يا نجم ..

لأ كلام زي الفل ، بقيلك 2 فولت و تنور يا قمر ..

أحذر بئا لئلا تقع بكمين بنات برا الموضوع ياخدوا حقهم من كلام وقف الحال دا ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

بس بجد الكلام دا بتاع شخص لف كتير أوووووووي ، ولا أنت من أتباع كتر السؤالات و خفف المشي ؟؟

قول ، أعترف ..

ربنا يوفقك بكلامك العسل دا ..

  ..


----------



## zama (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




> *توصل الباحثون إلى أن الدوائر العصبية التي ترتبط بشكل طبيعي بالتقييم الاجتماعي للأشخاص الآخرين تتوقف عن العمل عندما يقع الانسان في الحب. وقال الباحثون إن هذه النتائج قد توضح أسباب تغاضي بعض الأشخاص عن أخطاء من يحبون"*



الكلام اللي قايلاه الأخت أنجيلا ، واضح أنه مظبوط و بيتفق مع مقولة قديمة أوووووووووي 

" حبيبك يبلع ليك الزلط و عدوك يستني لك الغلط " 

بتقولوا إن الكلام فيه أبحاث و دوائر عصبية و حسيت أني بمعمل تحاليل ، لكن كويس أوووووووووي ،

بصراحة مكنتش متوقع إن الجماعة القدام دوووووووول هيكتشفوا حاجة صح يتفق معاها العلم ..


----------



## zama (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




> *ماهو فعلا لا العقل وحدو ولا الحب وحدو بيضمنو علاقة ناجحة لازم الاثنين ومش اغلب واحد ع الثاني*


أخت أنجيلا ..

عرفت إن القلب مش هيميز بين صفات و أنواع الناس فبالتالي هيلبس في جوازة تكره عيشته ..

لكن الفضول يثيرني بالجزئية دي ، أزاي العقل اللي هو الكينج ، اللي بيميز الصفات السيئة عن عكسها 

 أزاي مش هيوفر لي أرتباط ناجح حتي لو الموضوع قام علي العقل من دون القلب ؟؟ !!

و لا سيادتك قولتي إن العقل مش هتقوم عليه أرتباط ناجح من منطلق المساواة بين العقل والقلب ؟؟ !!

علي أساس ما ننبذ القلب و العواطف وش المشاكل دا .. 

أستأذنك التوضيح أكتر بالجزئية دي .. (( لو الأخ كريتيك له رأئ يتفضل يقوله )) ..



> *ماهو قلتلك مش عارفة اعبر عن رايي كويس:a82:
> يعني عايزة اقول انك عشان تحب مش بتخرج الشارع وبدور ع وحدة مثلا تحبها الامر بييجي من غير ماتتوقعو
> مش عارفة لو وصلك قصدي*:kap:


طبعاً أنا أؤويدك أني مش هشتري بنت من الشارع كدا ،

لكن أزاي مش هتوقع الحب ؟؟ !! هي قنبلة هتفاجئني هههههههههههههههههههه ..

أسمحيلي أختلف بجزئية عدم توقع الحب ، شخصياً هتوقع الحب ، هقولك ليه هتوقعة ؟؟

أنا مش هفتح مندل يعني و لا هقرا الكف ..

قابلت بنت و في بيني و بينها علاقة بريئة طبعاً شبه مستمرة و أستطلفتها و هي كذلك متجاوبة 

و حنا الأتنين عذاب و سننا مناسب للإرتباط و شايفها بنت ناس كويسين و مؤدبة بالتالي هنبدأ ناخد سوا

الخطوة اللي بعد كدا هنتقرب أكتر يبئا كدا تحول الإعجاب البادئ لحب ناهي و بعد كدا لو أنا شخص 

صادق هرتبط لو هاخدها علي شكل نزوة زي ما قلتي يبئا هفلسع و في كل الحالات مفيش مفاجئة 

أساساً ..


----------



## Critic (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




zama قال:


> يا صباح دماغك العالية ، برنس يا نجم ..
> لأ كلام زي الفل ، بقيلك 2 فولت و تنور يا قمر ..
> أحذر بئا لئلا تقع بكمين بنات برا الموضوع ياخدوا حقهم من كلام وقف الحال دا ..
> ..


ده انت اللى نفسك حلوة يا ابو الزوم 
انت ممتاز فى خدمةالتشجيع :smil12:





> بس بجد الكلام دا بتاع شخص لف كتير أوووووووي ، ولا أنت من أتباع كتر السؤالات و خفف المشي ؟؟


هههههههههههه انا مش فاهم المثل اوى يعنى بس لا ملفتش كتير ولاحاجة :t32:
ليا تجربة وا حدة بس استفدت منها كتير
الباقى عرفته من تجارب اصحابى و معارفى و القراية


----------



## أنجيلا (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




> أخت أنجيلا ..
> 
> عرفت إن القلب مش هيميز بين صفات و أنواع الناس فبالتالي هيلبس في جوازة تكره عيشته ..
> 
> ...


*احنا مش هنتفق لانك تُؤمن ان العقل وحدو كافي لاقامة علاقة ناجحة... انا لا والف لا 
العقل ضروري بس مش كل حاجة
يعني حتى لو كان الشخص ده ذو اخلاق عالية وميسر وكل حاجة يستحيل ارتبط بيه لو مكنش عندي مشاعر ناحيته
الحب ضروري جدااااااااا بس مش معناها اننا ننفي عقلنا وننساق وراء القلب وحدو
لازم الاثنين*
 



> أستأذنك التوضيح أكتر بالجزئية دي .. (( لو الأخ كريتيك له رأئ يتفضل يقوله )) ..
> 
> طبعاً أنا أؤويدك أني مش هشتري بنت من الشارع كدا ،
> 
> ...


*ده بالنسبة للشخص اللي بيفكر يحب هههههه
انا بتكلملك عن شخص بيتعامل مع بنت عادي علاقة صداقة او زملاء بس وبعد مدة بيلاقي نفسه بيحبها هنا بيكون فجاة 
والحب اه صحيح كثير من الاحيان بيكون زي القنبلة بينفجر في وش الواحد هههههههه
عموما من الاخر مش هنتفق :spor2:
ههههههه
*


----------



## zama (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

قريت السببين اللي كتبتهم " علامة من السما و الإرتباط بسن مبكر " ..

الكلام اللي أنت قايله بتاع علامة من السما ، جامد أخر حاجة ..

أنا دلوئتي حبيت أحجز مكان ورا الكتابات مباشرة و بكرا هكتب تعليقي لأني هنام و هصحي بدري يا معلم ..

بكرا هبدأ التعليق بالصليب *++* ..

يلا سلاموا عليكوا ..


----------



## zama (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




> ده انت اللى نفسك حلوة يا ابو الزوم



يا حبيبي نفسي حلوة لأنها تذوقت كلامك العذب الجميل ..



> انت ممتاز فى خدمةالتشجيع



أشكرك لأنك شايفني ممتاز بشئ ، بعدين أنا ما إلا أعترفت بجمال الكتابة و إتفاقها معايا ..

بأمانة تستحق أكتر ..



> هههههههههههه انا مش فاهم المثل اوى يعنى بس لا ملفتش كتير ولاحاجة :t32:



المثل اللي قولته المقصود بيه اللي بيكتر من السؤالات دا اللي هو بيسمع لخبرات الأسلاف أو بيقراها 

يعني مش لازم يمر بالتجربة بنفسه لأن عمره أستحالة هيساوي مجموع أعمار و خبرات الأخرين 

و بكدا هيخفف من المشي اللي هي المقصود بيها الممارسة العملية و الإحتكاك المباشر ..

تمام يا معلم ولا أيه ؟؟

عموماً تحت أمرك ..


----------



## zama (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




> *احنا مش هنتفق لانك تُؤمن ان العقل وحدو كافي لاقامة علاقة ناجحة... انا لا والف لا
> العقل ضروري بس مش كل حاجة
> يعني حتى لو كان الشخص ده ذو اخلاق عالية وميسر وكل حاجة يستحيل ارتبط بيه لو مكنش عندي مشاعر ناحيته
> الحب ضروري جدااااااااا بس مش معناها اننا ننفي عقلنا وننساق وراء القلب وحدو
> لازم الاثنين*


أخت أنجيلا ..

المركب اللي فيها رئيسين يا إما بتغرق يا إما بتوه عن الطريق ..

بحسب كلامك لو العقل وافق القلب هيرسل message يقول فيها أنه مش قابل الشخصية دي و مش حاببها ،

نيجي نرضي القلب و ظبطناه ينط العقل بكلام مرسوم و متشيك و يقول لا يجوز أني أرتبط بالإنسانة دي 
أصلها فيها العبر ..

بصراحة أنا كدا أحترت أرضي مييييييييييييييييين ؟؟ !!

لو عندك حل حيادي أني أرضي طرف بدون ما أضغط ع التاني قوليلي بعد إذنك بمثال عملي عشان أفهم ..

الحقيقة صدمتيني لما قلتيلي إن العقل مش كل حاجة ، 

نفسي أعرف لما العقل بجلالة قدره مش كل حاجة أمال مين الريس ؟؟ !!

مين الكبير ؟؟ !!

في النهاية زي ما بتقولي مش هنتفق ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..



> *ده بالنسبة للشخص اللي بيفكر يحب هههههه
> انا بتكلملك عن شخص بيتعامل مع بنت عادي علاقة صداقة او زملاء بس وبعد مدة بيلاقي نفسه بيحبها هنا بيكون فجاة
> والحب اه صحيح كثير من الاحيان بيكون زي القنبلة بينفجر في وش الواحد هههههههه
> عموما من الاخر مش هنتفق :spor2:
> ههههههه*


ميزتي الحالة اللي قولتها قبل كدا بأنها حالة بتفكر تحب ، أوك 

و قولتي لو واحد بيعامل زميلته بالشغل و فجأة لقي نفسه بيحبها كلمة فجأة دي مش هتيجي و هو 

نايم ، ما هو بما أنه بيعامل زميلته ممكن يستخف دمها و هو دا الإعجاب اللي سبق و قولت عليه يبئا 

فين المفاجأة هنا ، الزبون أتلاقيه بردو عايز يحب عشان يرتبط و في الغالب درس الموضوع من حيث     

الشكليات و بعد كدا أتطور الموضوع من إعجاب لحب ، يبئا فين المفاجأة ؟؟ !!  

لو شايفة مفاجئة هتحصل ، أستأذنك أحصريلي الموقف نسبياً عشان أخد بالي لئلا أغيب عن الوعي أنا كمان و تنفجر القنبلة في وشي ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

==

سنتكراته ..


----------



## أنجيلا (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

*زي ما قولت مش هنتفق
ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بتكلم بالنسبة اللي 
فانا يستحيل ارتبط بشخص مش عندي مشاعر نحيته مهما كانت الاسباب
ومهما كان الشخص ده
--------

شوف في كثير اشخاص بيحبوا من غير مايتوقعوا ده
وانا مقتنعة بده جداااااااااااااااا 
يعني بيتعامل معاها كزميلة وبعدها بيلاقي نفسه بيحبها مع انو مش كان في باله اصلا فكرة الحب او الارتباط

بوظنا موضوع كريتيك يا زاما  
كل واحد فينا مقتنع برايه يبقى خلاص مفيش فايدة هههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## zama (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




> *انا بتكلم بالنسبة اللي
> فانا يستحيل ارتبط بشخص مش عندي مشاعر نحيته مهما كانت الاسباب
> ومهما كان الشخص ده*



يا أختي طبعاً أنتي ليكي كامل الحرية بالموافقة علي شريك حياتك و مواصفاته و موديله ..

لكن أنا كنت بتسائل عن جزئية هرضي العقل ولا القلب ؟؟ 

*برأيئ* مختصراً إن منهج القلب و العقل أستحالة يتفقوا عن رضي كلا منهما معاً بآن واحد ..

يا أختي رديتي علي تساؤل لي بعبارة " مش هرتبط بشخص بدون مشاعر عندي ناحيته " دا حقك 

و أنا وافقت ع الجزئية دي ، لو كان ذلك ردك علي تساؤل أرضي القلب ولا العقل ؟؟ 

يبئا موقفك عبر عن إختيار أن للقلب كفة الميزان الكسبانة و طبعاً هتدي العقل جزء ..

==



> *شوف في كثير اشخاص بيحبوا من غير مايتوقعوا ده
> وانا مقتنعة بده جداااااااااااااااا
> يعني بيتعامل معاها كزميلة وبعدها بيلاقي نفسه بيحبها مع انو مش كان في باله اصلا فكرة الحب او الارتباط
> *



أمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم ..

بردو يا أختي مُصرة _ ليكي الحرية _ علي إن أثنان زملي ممكن يحبوا بعض بدون تخطيط ، علي أساس 

إن مفيش حاجة بتسبق الحب أسمها إعجاب بتكون مؤشر للي عايز يتبع إشارة المرور التنبيهية لو أخد 

باله من العلامة هيفوء و ينتبه و بكدا بردو نش هيكون الحب فجأة ..

زمن الفوازير أنتهي ..  

==



> *زي ما قولت مش هنتفق*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

صدقيني يا أختي ممكن أتفق معاكي و أتنازل عن تفكيري بش لما أعرف نقاط تفكيرك الأساسية أو

مبرراته إن حبيتي تظهريها ..

بإختصار أنا أستحالة هخسر لأن لو أقتنعت بفكرك يبئا أنا غيرت جانب سلبي عندي بالتفكير و دا في 

صالحي ، و لو أقتنعتي بتفكيري هيبئا كسبت شخصية جديدة لبر الأمان و أنا كسبت ،

بكلتا الحالات هكسب ..

==



> *بوظنا موضوع كريتيك يا زاما  *



هههههههههههههههه ..

لأ ليه ؟؟ دا كريتيك عسل ، بس ألحق أجري قبل ما ييجي ..


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

صح يا كريتك ع فكرة وبداية ارتباط ناجح التكافؤ فى كل حاجة المستوى الروحى التعليمى الثقافى المادى 
كنت فاكرة التكافؤ ده هبل بس حتى لو بديتو مع بعض وبيتهيلكو انكم متوافقين انتظرو فشل حتى لو بعد الجواز 
الموضوع مش سهل عاوز ايد ربنا وانك تركز ع تصرفات الطرف التانى اوى اوى اوى متعديش اى موقف الا لما تفهم عمل كدا ليه تفهم فكرو عقله تصرفاته اياك وتقول اعدى الموقف دة انا سبب فشلى انى عديت كتير يمكن كانت العاطفة اكتر بس فعلا اركن العاطقة حتى لو فى مشاعر خلى عقلك شغال ع طول بس متظلمهوش وتفسر تصرفاته وردود افعاله ع مزاجك يبقى فى لغة حوار ما بين الاتنين المشاعر ع فكرة بتتغير اوعى ترتبطو بحد عشان حسيت انى مشاعرك حلوة ناحيتة المشاعر زى الفلوس بتروح وتيجى ودليل ع كدا فى مننا حب ونسى وحب تانى من الاخر لا فلوس هتنفع فى ارتباط ولا حب اساسيات الشخصية اللى قدامك هى هتنفعك محترم جدع يسندك فى وقت ضعفك يوم متحصلك حاجة وحشة ووقت المك وحزنك يقف جنبك ولا يقولك مش فاضى وانتا كمان عندك استعداد تضحى عشان تسعدة حتى لو راحتك لانى شركة البيوت والحياة غير الشركة المادية البيوت اصعب تنازلتها اكتر بس من طرفين مش واحد


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




> أشكرك لأنك شايفني ممتاز بشئ ، بعدين أنا ما إلا أعترفت بجمال الكتابة و إتفاقها معايا ..
> 
> بأمانة تستحق أكتر ..


ميرسى يا زاما بتحرجنى بذوقك :94:



> المثل اللي قولته المقصود بيه اللي بيكتر من السؤالات دا اللي هو بيسمع لخبرات الأسلاف أو بيقراها
> يعني مش لازم يمر بالتجربة بنفسه لأن عمره أستحالة هيساوي مجموع أعمار و خبرات الأخرين
> و بكدا هيخفف من المشي اللي هي المقصود بيها الممارسة العملية و الإحتكاك المباشر ..
> تمام يا معلم ولا أيه ؟؟


تمام جدا يا سيد المعلمين ومنكم نستفيد :smile02




> صح يا كريتك ع فكرة وبداية ارتباط ناجح التكافؤ فى كل حاجة المستوى الروحى التعليمى الثقافى المادى
> كنت فاكرة التكافؤ ده هبل بس حتى لو بديتو مع بعض وبيتهيلكو انكم متوافقين انتظرو فشل حتى لو بعد الجواز
> الموضوع مش سهل عاوز ايد ربنا وانك تركز ع تصرفات الطرف التانى اوى اوى اوى متعديش اى موقف الا لما تفهم عمل كدا ليه تفهم فكرو عقله تصرفاته اياك وتقول اعدى الموقف دة انا سبب فشلى انى عديت كتير يمكن كانت العاطفة اكتر بس فعلا اركن العاطقة حتى لو فى مشاعر خلى عقلك شغال ع طول بس متظلمهوش وتفسر تصرفاته وردود افعاله ع مزاجك يبقى فى لغة حوار ما بين الاتنين المشاعر ع فكرة بتتغير اوعى ترتبطو بحد عشان حسيت انى مشاعرك حلوة ناحيتة المشاعر زى الفلوس بتروح وتيجى ودليل ع كدا فى مننا حب ونسى وحب تانى من الاخر لا فلوس هتنفع فى ارتباط ولا حب اساسيات الشخصية اللى قدامك هى هتنفعك محترم جدع يسندك فى وقت ضعفك يوم متحصلك حاجة وحشة ووقت المك وحزنك يقف جنبك ولا يقولك مش فاضى وانتا كمان عندك استعداد تضحى عشان تسعدة حتى لو راحتك لانى شركة البيوت والحياة غير الشركة المادية البيوت اصعب تنازلتها اكتر بس من طرفين مش واحد


تمام جدا يا ابسوتى هو ده الكلام
واض انك مجربة :smil6:


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

مدوباهم اتنين يكركر


----------



## white.angel (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

*الموضوع خطير بكل المقاييس*
*ولا اختلف معك هذه المره .. وبخصوص اشارة السما لا اختلاف لانى فهمت وجهة نظرك .... *

*اختيار شريك الحياه اخطر قضيه واخطر قرار فى حياة الانسان *
*وعليه لازم يكون الشخص حذر جدا .. ونبيه جدا .. *
*ويبحث عمن يحتاج وليس عمن يريد ...*
*وزى ما قلت يا كريتيك فترة الارتباط والتعارف ماينفعش تكون فى شهور قليله .. لان دى اول علامات الفشل ... لازم التعارف ياخد سنين فى ظل المعرفه الاسريه .... ويكون التعارف ايضاً والتحليل شامل فتره قبل الخطوبه ... وبعد الخطوبه .. *
*بالفعل موضوع رائع .. لك عندى تقييم ..*
*وتسجيل متابعه*​


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

مش لدرجة سنين هتملو سنة حلوة


----------



## white.angel (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




Apsoti قال:


> مش لدرجة سنين هتملو سنة حلوة


*انا شخصياً ... اقلق جدا من فكرة الزواج ... وخصوصاً الزواج المسيحى*
*لانى عاينت الكثير من الزيجات الفاشله ... لاسباب عديده ... *
*فمثلاً انا قد مضت اربع سنوات على تحليلى لشريك حياتى .. وقلت له لن افكر بزواج الا قبل اربع سنوات اخرى ... حتى اكون قد فحصت الشخصيه وحللتها تحليل كامل .. وتوصلت لنقاط الضعف والقوه .. وتنمية الايجابيات وعلاج السلبيات ... وتوفيق الفكر وتقريبه بقدر الامكان ... اشياء كثيره جداً ... 

الزواج من وجهة نظرى ... اعقد عمليه تتم فى حياة الانسان ... وبقدر تعقيدها يجب ان يستعد لها .. لانه احد القرارات .. التى لن يتحمل نتيجتها سواه .. سواء كانت سعداء دائمه او بؤس وانفصال وطلاق ومحاكم وقد يصل الامر للقتل .... *​


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

طب نتابع
رابع طرق الفشل المؤكد
*اختار شريك حياتك لكى تسعد شخص اخر*​ 
كتير نسمع ان فلان اتجوز (والسلام) علشان يفرح والده او والده (او حد مهم فى حياته) لانهم نفسهم يشوفه عريس ...مع تلاعب بمشاعرك : انا قربت اموت يا بنى ونفسى افرح بيك​ 
ببساطة الاسلوب ده نهايته فشل زريع بالنسبة بالك
لانك اتخذت قرار مصيرى زى ده بنائا على حاجات الاخرين مش حاجاتك و احلامك و اهدافك انت !
هما بيضغظوا عليك (نفسيا) علشان يحققوا السعادة لنفسهم ...لكن انت نفسك مش هتبقى سعيد
هما فاكرين انهم هيتخارولك حد احسن من اللى انت هتختاره لنفسك وده مش صح !
لان هما ميعرفوش نفسك زي ما انت تعرف نفسك
فاكيد مش هيختارولك الانسب !
متخاطرش بحياتك علشان ترضى حد وتنتهى بالندم باقى العمر​ 
*طب هل معنى كدة انى مراعيهمش ؟*
لا طبعا لازم نراعيهم ونسمع لنصايحهم لانهم عايزيين السعادة ليا
لكن فى النهاية القرار ليك انت لو مش مستريح اوعى تختار تحت اى تأثير منهم
*احيانا بيكونوا كأنهم عايزينك تسيبهم ياخدولك قرارك و ده مينفعش !*
متسمحش لحد انه يختار شريك حياتك (القرار اللى محدش ينفع ياخدوا غيرك)​ 
و قصة اخرى مكررة
ان طرف بعد ما يكتشف ان اختياره كان غلط يستمر فى العلاقة
وفى الحالة دى ان يترتبط علشان ترضى الشخص ده او تتفادى جرح الطرف الاخر او تسبيب الحزن له او خايف ان الناس هتقول عليك غلطان و غير وفى او حتى والدك او حد كبير اقنعك انكوا لايقيين على بعض​ 
و لو انت مش مقتنع بالاعلاقة او بصحة الاختيار اوعى تتوهم ان بعد الجواز كل ده هيتحل ...لو انت مش مرتاح دلوقت و مش سعيد *فأيه اللى مخليك فاكر انك هترتاح بعد الجواز وايه اللى يضمنلك ده ؟! (التوقعات الوهمية)*​ 
اليك حقيقة هامة :
*ان الالم اللى هينتج من انهاء العلاقة لا يقارن ابدا بالالم اللى هينتج لو كملت فى علاقة هدفها ترضى حد غيرك !*
الانفصال هيسبب حزن لبعض الوقت وسيدرك الطرفين صحة القرار فيما بعد ... لكن لو استمريت هتحكم على نفسك بعدم السعادة حتى نهاية حياتك
انت فى الوقت ده محتاج حد يشجعك على الانفصال !!
استجمع شحاعتك وخد قرارك !​ 
و للحديث بقية​


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

حرام عليكم ياجببابرة هو انا ناقصة تعقيد


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

انا مؤيد لتفكير angel جدا
الاسلوب ده فرصته عالية جدا فى اختيار شريك مثالى


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

ماشى بس انتو بتتكلمو فى ايه افضل ادرس فى حد 8 سنين يبقى من اول ميدخل اعدادى بقى ينهاركم وبعدين ممكن اموت بقى


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




> ماشى بس انتو بتتكلمو فى ايه افضل ادرس فى حد 8 سنين يبقى من اول ميدخل اعدادى بقى ينهاركم وبعدين ممكن اموت بقى


لا سنتين حلو جددددددددا على فترة الخطوبة
بس ده على افتراض ان الطرفين ناضجين اساسا
لو هما من الاول مش ناضجين مالوش لازمة العلاقة تبدأ !


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

*جميل الموضوع ياكريتك *


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




Nancy2 قال:


> *جميل الموضوع ياكريتك *


ميرسى نانسى تلميذك :94:


----------



## white.angel (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




Critic قال:


> لا سنتين حلو جددددددددا على فترة الخطوبة
> بس ده على افتراض ان الطرفين ناضجين اساسا
> لو هما من الاول مش ناضجين مالوش لازمة العلاقة تبدأ !


*هما لو مش ناضجين .. يعنى صغيرين .. يعنى يلتفتوا لمذاكرتهم .. والمفروض ان يكون هناك رقابه اسريه ... ومعرفه *
*ثم اصلا .. لو طرفين غير ناضجين .. عدم نضجهم لن يرشدهم لفكرة التعارف .. بل سيقودهم الى الحب الجارف لارضاء هذا الشعور .. عدم النضج بيسد الطريق من قبل ما يبدأ ..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




Critic قال:


> ميرسى نانسى تلميذك :94:



*هههههه تلميذى مرة واحدة ؟ ده انا اللى تلميذتك يا كريتك 
سامحنى مش قادرة اتناقش فى النقط اللى قولتها فى الموضوع 
*


----------



## lovely dove (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

*عندك حق ياكريتك في كل كلمة بس للاسف كلامك جه متاخر علي الاقل بالنسبالي يارب كلامك يلحق ناس تانية قبل ما تندم 
انا بأيد كل كلمة قلتها وبناء عن تجربة بس نشكر ربنا خلصت في الوقت المناسب 
*​


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




white.angel قال:


> *هما لو مش ناضجين .. يعنى صغيرين .. يعنى يلتفتوا لمذاكرتهم .. والمفروض ان يكون هناك رقابه اسريه ... ومعرفه *
> *ثم اصلا .. لو طرفين غير ناضجين .. عدم نضجهم لن يرشدهم لفكرة التعارف .. بل سيقودهم الى الحب الجارف لارضاء هذا الشعور .. عدم النضج بيسد الطريق من قبل ما يبدأ ..*​


ليه بيستمروا فى علاقة غير ناضجة ؟ لانهم بيلاقى قبول من الاصدقاء و الاهل ؟ ليه : لان دول كمان عندهم نفس المبادئ بتاعة الافلام فبيباركوا العلاقة (الغير ناضجة) زودى بقا الجهل العاطفى و قلة القراية و شوف المجتمع فاشل ازاى فى موضوع الارتباط !


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههه تلميذى مرة واحدة ؟ ده انا اللى تلميذتك يا كريتك *
> *سامحنى مش قادرة اتناقش فى النقط اللى قولتها فى الموضوع *


كفاية مرورك :94:


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




lovely dove قال:


> *عندك حق ياكريتك في كل كلمة بس للاسف كلامك جه متاخر علي الاقل بالنسبالي يارب كلامك يلحق ناس تانية قبل ما تندم *​
> *انا بأيد كل كلمة قلتها وبناء عن تجربة بس نشكر ربنا خلصت في الوقت المناسب *​


بما ان التجربة خلصت يبقى انتى كمان لحقتى نفسك و لازم تباركى لنفسك :smil6:
المصيبة لما التجربة متخلصش او تنتهى بالجواز :act31:
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل


----------



## white.angel (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




Critic قال:


> ليه بيستمروا فى علاقة غير ناضجة ؟ لانهم بيلاقى قبول من الاصدقاء و الاهل ؟ ليه : لان دول كمان عندهم نفس المبادئ بتاعة الافلام فبيباركوا العلاقة (الغير ناضجة) زودى بقا الجهل العاطفى و قلة القراية و شوف المجتمع فاشل ازاى فى موضوع الارتباط !


*لنفترض ان العلاقه غير ناضجه .. بمجرد ما تبدأ الدراسه الناضجه .. ستكشف ان العلاقه كانت غير ناضجه وبالتالى ... الموضوع سينتهى لصالحهم ... المشكله فى الحياه مش الخساره فى علاقه او اتنين .. المشكله اننا نبقى عارفين ان فى خساره ونكمل ..*​


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

*



لنفترض ان العلاقه غير ناضجه .. بمجرد ما تبدأ الدراسه الناضجه .. ستكشف ان العلاقه كانت غير ناضجه وبالتالى ... الموضوع سينتهى لصالحهم ... المشكله فى الحياه مش الخساره فى علاقه او اتنين .. المشكله اننا نبقى عارفين ان فى خساره ونكمل ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

مواضيع كتير مش بتبدأش فيها الدراسة الناضجة غير بعد الزواج !*​


----------



## white.angel (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




Critic قال:


> *
> مواضيع كتير مش بتبدأش فيها الدراسة الناضجة غير بعد الزواج !*​


*اذاً هذه علاقه كانت غير ناضجه .. لان النضوج بعد الزواج بيكون احد الاسباب التى تساعد فى فشله .. لانهم كلما نضجوا كلما اكتشفوا عظم خطأهم .. وازداد مع هذا الندم ... يعنى لو هتبدأ بعد الزواج يستحسن ميدرسوش .. ويكملوا حياتهم بدون دراسه لانها هتكون غير مجديه .. هتزيد من الندم وبس*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

يعنى من مضمون كلماتك ان اساس الارتباط والزواج الناجح يبنى على التفاهم والعقلانية بين الطرفين وان لمسة جمال هى الحب تأتى فى النهاية
لا محال؟
طيب لو فعلا كده تفتكر دى قاعده للخروج بعلاقة ناجحة ؟
متابع​


----------



## lovely dove (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




white.angel قال:


> *لنفترض ان العلاقه غير ناضجه .. بمجرد ما تبدأ الدراسه الناضجه .. ستكشف ان العلاقه كانت غير ناضجه وبالتالى ... الموضوع سينتهى لصالحهم ... المشكله فى الحياه مش الخساره فى علاقه او اتنين .. المشكله اننا نبقى عارفين ان فى خساره ونكمل ..*​



*عندك حق يا انجل لازم تبقي الدراسة ناضجة ولازم نحكم العقل الاهم في الموضوع ومتعديش المواقف الغلط عشان المركب تمشي لانها بالاسلوب ده عمرها ما هتمشي دي هتتكسر فوق دماغك 
واصعب حاجه النقطة الاخيرة اللي انتي قلتيها للاسف جربتها وبنبقي مكملين عشان نقطة الاهل اللي قالها كريتك بس للاسف اكتشفت ان دماغي هي اللي كانت صح في الاول والاخر 
حلو مناقشتك مع كريتك استفدت منها كتير يا شباب وجايه في وقت الواحد بيعيد حسباته فيه 
متابعه معاكو 
*​


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

الطريقة الخامسة
الطريقة دى خطيرة ومن اضمن الطرق للفشل ودى مكرر بشكل مفزع فى مجتمعنا
*خلى علاقتكم سطحية*​ 
حكاية 1
فلانة اتقدملها عريس لسا راجع من الخليج او امريكا (مستوى المادى البراق)
المشكلة ان الراجل هيخطب ويسافر بعد شهر !
البنت (و الاهل) _بقلة ادراك _بيوافقوا !​ 
حكاية 2
فلان من اسكندرية اتعرف بالنت على فلانة من القاهرة واعجب بيها
راح عمل خطوة ايجابية و سافر و اتعرف عليها واتقدم لها (الراجل مشكور دخل البيت من بابه)
المشكلة انه فى فترة الخطوبة هيكون هو بيشتغل فى اسكندرية و هى كليتها فى القاهرة و هيتقابلوا مرة فى الشهر !
و كالعادة البنت وافقت​ 
حكاية 3
فلان وفلانة من نفس المحافظة (مافيش العوامل اللى فاتت)
بيتقابلوا مرة فى الاسبوع علشان اجازة الشغل
محصلش بينهم اى جدل او مشكلة !
كل تركيزهم فى مقابلتهم على الكلام عن خطة الزواج و فستان الفرح و العفش والوصيفات و اسماء عيالهم هتبقى ايه !
متكلموش عن اى حاجة تانية كل اللى يعرفوه انه غرقانين فى بحر الحب والكلام الرومانسى !​ 
حكاية 4
حكى لى اصدقائى عن حكاية بنفس سينارو رقم 1 لكن بعد السفر البنت بعتت للشاب و قالتله سورى مش هقدر اكمل​ 
خلينا نوضح ايه المصايب الخفية فى الحكايات دى​ 
فى الحكاية 1 و 2 بتكون فرص معرفة الطرفين عن بعض ضيقة جدا و متعرضوش مع بعض لمواقف كتير او ظروف مختلفة ومعنهمش اى علم عن تصرف الاخر فى الموقف الفلانى و جايز عندهم معلومات لكن عن جانب واحد او اتنين من شخصيته والباقى: مجهول !
و محدش يفتكر ان النت او التليفون ممكن يحل محل التعامل المباشر ! محال !
هتفضل حاسس ان الاخر بعيد عنك ومستحيل تعوض معرفة وخبرة التعامل وجها لوجه وبكدة ان بتعرض نفسك لمخاطرة اكتشاف عيوب قاتلة بعد الجواز​ 
نفس الكلام فى القصة 3
عمالين يتكلموا فى امور ثانوية وفى الحقيقة كل واحد بعيد جدا عن الاخر محدش فيهم عارف ده بيحب ايه ومبيحبش ايه ولا اهتمامات طرف طرف و احتياجاته و طباعه وقت المشاكل
وبالتالى انت هتبنى قرارك على الورود مش العقل !​ 
*لكن خطورة الحالات دى انه صعب جدا تقنعهم يعيدوا التفكير !*
هما مبهورين بلمعان الحب المقترن بالماديات ومش عايزيين يضايقوا نفسهم بالتفكير فى نواحى اعمق او ادراسة او تحليل وفاكرين ان عندهم كل مقومات نجاح العلاقة....فى الحقيقة ده مؤشر قوى على قلة النضج والفشل المتوقع !​ 
*النصيحة :*
وسع خبرتك فى معرفتك عن الطرف الاخر واكتشف كل تفاصيل شخصيته
قضى معاه وقت فى الحديث عن نفسك وعن نفسه ...قضى معاه وقت ازمة ولاحظ تصرفه فى وقت المشاكل, لاحظ سلوكه فى البيت وازى بيتصرف فى الامور المالية ...حاول تكون عارف كل حاجة عنه *قبل ما تتفاجئ بعد الجواز انك رسمت صورة خيالية لشخص وهمى !*​ 
و العلاقة اللى متسمحش اصلا بالمعرفة الواسعة بين الطرفين هى مخاطرة انت فى غنى عنها ونسبة الفشل فيها مرتفعة ...زى ما حصل فى حكاية 4 ...اينعم البنت وافقت من الاول وده مش صح لكنها لحقت نفسها وبكدة احييها ....​ 
للحديث بقية...​


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




SALVATION قال:


> يعنى من مضمون كلماتك ان اساس الارتباط والزواج الناجح يبنى على التفاهم والعقلانية بين الطرفين وان لمسة جمال هى الحب تأتى فى النهاية​
> 
> 
> لا محال؟
> ...


من قال ان لمسة الحب تأتى فى النهاية ؟
لو لمسة الحب لم تأتى فى البداية اصلا مش هتبدأ العلاقة !
لكن لمسة الحب دى لا تضمن لك نجاح العلاقة فيما بعد ...هى دى ملخص القضية


----------



## bob (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

*الله عليك يا كبيرنا لما تتكتك كده و تفنن و تكتب 
موضوع جامد كالعادة متابع 
علشان الفاس متقعش في الراس تاني هههههههههه
*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

*موضوع رائع​​*


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




bob قال:


> *الله عليك يا كبيرنا لما تتكتك كده و تفنن و تكتب *
> *موضوع جامد كالعادة متابع *
> *علشان الفاس متقعش في الراس تاني هههههههههه*


ههههههههههههه الله يكرمك يا بوب 




كرستينا كركر قال:


> <B>_
> موضوع رائع​​_</B>


ميرسى ليكى و ميرسى للتقييم


----------



## بنت فبساوية (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

فعلا يا كريتيك موضوع رائع ومفيد جداااا ويستاهل أحلى تقييم بجد أحلى موضوع قريتة النهاردة ربنا يعوضك..


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

الطريقة السادسة للفشل
*خلى عندك توقعات وهمية*​ 
لقد وقعت فى الفخ !
ده التعليق اللى لازم تقوله بتحذير لشخص لو لاقيته بيقول :
"ان الحب بيعلينا لفوق و بيخلينا نرتفع فوق كل الاختلافات و المشاكل والاختلافات فى شخصيتنا و بيقضى على كل المخاوف و الاحزان ....حاسس انى طاير فى السما ...يالا بينا نتجوز الحياة ...الحياة حلوة ! "​ 
ده اسمه *"فخ النعيم"* او* "فخ الاوهام"* و ده مصيبة من العيار التقيل لانه بعيد كل البعد عن ارض الواقع​ 
الشخص فى الحالة دى بيبقى فريسة عدة معتقدات خاطئة :​ 
*1-ان الناس اللى بيحبوا بعض باخلاص عمرهم ما هيتخانقوا او يتعاركوا*
لازم اى حد مقبل على الزواج يعرف ان الصراعات الزوجية حتمية حتى لو كان بينهم قصة حب اكبر من تيتانك !
و مدى نجاحكوا بيتوقف على الطريقة اللى هتتعامل بيها مع الاختلافات ما بينكوا
وكنا اتكلمنا عن النقطة دى فى الموضوع ده :
كيف تتعامل مع الاختلافات و الصراعات مع شريك حياتك​ 
*2-لو اتنين ارتبطوا فى علاقة حب حقيقى المصاعب والمتاعب مش هتأثر على العلاقة*
هنا الشخص بيبقى فاكر ان الحب جبل شامخ فى وجه الرياح العاتية و انه بيقهر الصعاب 
والنوع ده موجود فى الاغانى و الافلام و الاساطير بس !
يعنى اتخن علاقة حب هتبقى غير مستقرة ومصابة بالذنب و الاحباط لو الزوجين انجبوا طفل معاق (مثلا)
واتخن علاقة حب هتضعف لو فيه مشاكل مادية او انفصال بسبب سفر احد الطرفين لفترة طويلة !
لازم تعرف ان الحب معرض للالم والصدمات وقدام اى مشكلة اومصيبة تقيلة بيتهز !
*3-ان الحب لو كان حقيقى هيدوم مدى الحياة من تلقاء نفسه وعمره ما هيروح*
لا يا غالى مش هيدوم من تلقاء نفسه و لا هيكمل بالقصور الذاتى !
لو انت مبذلتش جهد علشان تحافظ عليه ومصنتهوش هيطير منك
مثال : زوج بيعمل سبع ايام ليل نهار و مش مخصص وقت لأسرته ...قل وداعا للحب !
اى طرف ممكن جدا يصاب بالتبلد بسبب مشاكل وضغوط الحياة
لو سبت الحب من غير اهتمام : هيموت !​ 
*لازم تحط قدامك ان فعلا هتواجه مشاكل وتحديات حقيقة والرومانسية مش هتحلهالك !*
لما تبقى عامل حسابك انت هتواجه ايه ده هيجنبك الصدمة و هيديك فرصة افضل للتعامل مع المشكلة​ 
اى اتنين مقبلين على الزواج بمرح لانهم توقعوا ان الحياة تكون مشاهد حب رائعة وتمشية على البحر وبهجة مدى الحياة بدون اى عقبات..... هيغرقوا !​ 
للحديث بقية !​


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




بنت فبساوية قال:


> فعلا يا كريتيك موضوع رائع ومفيد جداااا ويستاهل أحلى تقييم بجد أحلى موضوع قريتة النهاردة ربنا يعوضك..


ميرسى جدا على التشجيع الجميع ربنا يخليكى :94:


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

سابع طريقة (واضح ان اللى عايز يفشل مش هيغلب)

*تجاهل المشكلات الشخصية والسلوكية فى الطرف الاخر*

الحكاية الاشهر
شاب كويس جدا اتقدملى بس بيشرب سجاير وانا مش مكنتش عايزة كدة بس هو قالى انه هيبطل وبقالنا 4 شهور ومبطلش ولما كلمته قالى انه هيبطل بعد الجواز

وجايز تلاقى طرف عنده مخاوف من صفة اكتشفها (احذر الصفات اللى هنقولها دلوقت) :
بخل 
عند 
عنف (غضب منفجر) 
غيرة زيادة عن اللازم (مش عايزها تشتغل ولا تكلم حد)
 بيسكر 
عنده طبع الكذب (وده خطير جدا لانه مش بيكون محل ثقة)
غير متحمل للمسئولية
بيلعب بديله
او سمة شخصي ثابتة (اسلوب متكرر زى حالة مزاجية سيئة على طول : متقلب مزاجيا)

لو لقيت نفسك انك داخل على الجواز وفيه عيوب خطيرة فى الطرف الاخر متحلتش يبقى اعمل :* stop*

*لازم تسأل نفسك : هل انا مستعد اقضى باقى حياتى اتعامل مع السمة دى ؟ هل هستحمل الوضع ده ولا لا ؟*

خلى بالك ان السمات الشخصية نادرا ما بتتغير
*الخدعة الكبرى : انه هيتغير بعد الجواز*
مش هيحصل !
*والسبب : ان الدافع والحافز لتحسين سلوك اى طرف بيقل بعد الجواز ...ما اهو اتجوز خلاص يتغير ليه ؟!*

لا ده كمان الوضع هيبقى اسوأ لان ضغوط الجواز هتخلى التعامل اصعب مع الصفة دى مع الوقت

*يعنى لو راجل بخيل قبل الجواز ...ايه اللى مخليكى متوهمة ان الصفة دى هتروح بعد كدة ؟! ولو انتى مضايقة من الصفة دى دلوقت ...ايه اللى مخليكى فاكرة انك هتفرحى بيها بعد كدة ؟!! وايه اللى جابرك تكملى غير انك عايزة تعذبى نفسك ؟!!*

يبقى يا اما تتأكد قبل الجواز ان المشكلة دى انتهت و انه تم التعامل معها و الانتهاء منها بشكل نهائى او تأجل الزواج لحد ما ده يحصل ...او فى النهاية لو محصلش تغيير تنفصل وانت فى غنى عن العذاب القادم

لانك لو ارتبط من غير ما تتأكد ان المشكلة انتهت او من غير ما تنتهى وتجاهلتها او تغاضيت عنها العواقب هتبقى وخيمة وهتعيش بائس

وللحديث بقية...​


----------



## white.angel (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




Critic قال:


> *1-ان الناس اللى بيحبوا بعض باخلاص عمرهم ما هيتخانقوا او يتعاركوا*
> 
> *2-لو اتنين ارتبطوا فى علاقة حب حقيقى المصاعب والمتاعب مش هتأثر على العلاقة*
> *3-ان الحب لو كان حقيقى هيدوم مدى الحياة من تلقاء نفسه وعمره ما هيروح*​




*عجبنى اوى الثلاث اسباب السابقين ... *
*وبالفعل الحب ليس كل شئ ... هو مجرد بدايه ...
 ولكنه لا يمنع الخلافات .. 
ولا يستطيع ان يوفر حياه كريمه لزوجين ..
 ولا يمكنه الاستمرار من تلقاء نفسه*
*موضوع رائع كريتك ..
واتمنى ان يتم تثبيته كمرجع لكل من هم مقبلون على الزواج .. *​


----------



## Critic (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




white.angel قال:


> *عجبنى اوى الثلاث اسباب السابقين ... *
> *وبالفعل الحب ليس كل شئ ... هو مجرد بدايه ...*
> *ولكنه لا يمنع الخلافات .. *
> *ولا يستطيع ان يوفر حياه كريمه لزوجين ..*
> ...


اشكرك اختى الغالية على تشجيعك الدائم ومتابعتك :94:


----------



## lovely dove (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

رااااااااااائع ياكريتك اخر طريقتين  عندك حق فيهم اولا الحب مهم بس مش هيخلي الحياة وردية زي ما الناس فاكرة وللاسف بيتعرضو لصدمة ما بعد الزواج قريت عنها في كتاب اسمة ثورة ضد المفاهيم الخاطئة في الزواج ومعناها من الاخر ان بعد الزواج لما بيصطدمو بالمشاكل اليومية والحياتية نظرتهم بتتغير لبعض وللحب عموما وبيحسو ان الحب قل يعني لازم يكونو متوقعين ان هتحصل مشاكل ولكن طريقة حلها هي دي اللي هتحدد علاقتهم بعد كده

وثانيا موضوع التغيير مفيش حد بيتغير عشان حد وده عن تجربة اللي عاوز يتغير بيتغير من جواه لانه عاوز يتغير ولكن لو اتغير عشان حد بيبقي تغيير مؤقت لحد ما يتجوزو وبعدها اللي عاوز يعمله هيعمله وهيرجعلو تاني من الصفات الجوهرية اللي انت قلتها فوق

سوري للاطالة بس حبيت اعلق عشان تعرف اني متابعة معاك اكيد 
وياااااااااااااريت بجد الموضوع يتثبت لانه مهم جدا للمقبلين علي الزواج واللي وقع زي حالاتي ولحق نفسه وفلسع قبل ما تبوظ الدنيا ويعرف يعيد حساباته من الاول


----------



## Critic (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




lovely dove قال:


> رااااااااااائع ياكريتك اخر طريقتين عندك حق فيهم اولا الحب مهم بس مش هيخلي الحياة وردية زي ما الناس فاكرة وللاسف بيتعرضو لصدمة ما بعد الزواج قريت عنها في كتاب اسمة ثورة ضد المفاهيم الخاطئة في الزواج ومعناها من الاخر ان بعد الزواج لما بيصطدمو بالمشاكل اليومية والحياتية نظرتهم بتتغير لبعض وللحب عموما وبيحسو ان الحب قل يعني لازم يكونو متوقعين ان هتحصل مشاكل ولكن طريقة حلها هي دي اللي هتحدد علاقتهم بعد كده
> 
> وثانيا موضوع التغيير مفيش حد بيتغير عشان حد وده عن تجربة اللي عاوز يتغير بيتغير من جواه لانه عاوز يتغير ولكن لو اتغير عشان حد بيبقي تغيير مؤقت لحد ما يتجوزو وبعدها اللي عاوز يعمله هيعمله وهيرجعلو تاني من الصفات الجوهرية اللي انت قلتها فوق
> 
> ...


شكرا على الاضافة الرائعة
كلام جميل جدا وواضح انه نابع من خبرة واكيد متشرف بمتابعتك


----------



## Critic (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

ثامن طرق الفشل
*الحقى (الحق) نفسك قبل ما القطر يفوتك*​ 
فى ناس بتقع فى مصيدة معتقد غلط (المجتمع الشرقى بيروجه) مفداه ان :
الجواز من شخص غير مناسب افضل من البقاء وحيد مدى الحياة
او
التغاضى امور (قد تكون هامة جدا) او عيوب (قد تكون خطيرة جدا) علشان الوقت ازف و القطر هيفوت !​ 
احب اوجه رسالة تنبيه ليك :
*ان الالم اللى هتجنيه من الزواج الغير مناسب اكبر بمراحل ومستويات من الالم اللى هتجنيه من البقاء اعذب*
(ده احيانا البقاء اعذب مش بيسبب الم اساسا زى اللى وهبوا نفسهم للخدمة و التبتل)​ 
و فى مجتمعنا* البنت بتعانى* من الموضوع ده *اكتر من الولد*
و دايما بتشعر_لا اراديا_ بالتهديد من عامل الوقت
من وهى صغيرة *حاسة بخطر ليفوتها القطر...والخوف ده بيخليها تلحق اول قطر يجى (مع ان القُطُرة كتير !) ...و غالبا هتبقى قطعت تذكرة (رايح بس) نحو الالم !!!*​ 
*طب ليه البنت بتعانى اكتر من الموضوع ده*
لازم نفهم علشان نشخص المشكلة علشان منورثهاش لولادنا من غير قصدنا
البنت من وهى فى اللفة_بخلاف الولد_بتفضل تتشحن تتشحن ان مهمتها الاساسية : الجواز
من وهى فى ابتدائية و اعدادية كل المناسبات و الدعاوى :...عقبال ليلتك ...عقبال ما نشرب شرباتك...عقبال ما نشوفك فى الكوشة ...علشان كدة بيبقى الضغط النفسى عليها كبير ...لانها مش عايزة تعرض نفسها لنظرة شفقة او ادانة من المجتمع
ومجتمعنا مش بيحب البنت اللى بتدقق فى الموضوع ده , وبيقيس مدى نجاح البنت فى حياتها بهل اتجوزت بدرى و لا لا !
(الجزء التحليلى اللى فات ده ده انا قريته فى كتاب "عايز اتجوز")​ 
لازم منسمحش للمجتمع ان يدمر حياتنا...
*احنا ليه بنتاثر بكلام المجتمع ؟*
لاننا بنحس ان كلامهم صح واننا غلط ...لاننا مش واثقين من نفسنا فبنحس بالتهديد​ 
لما حد ينصحك نصيحة بشفقة انتى اللى اشفقى عليه و على تفكيره لانه ياما سبب الالم لاشخاص عملوا بالنصايح الغلط دى !
خليكى واثقة فى نفسك وفى تفكيرك...الناس اللى هتقولك القطر هيفوتك مش هتنفعك لما تتجوزى جوازة تسببلك الالم باقى حياتك !​


----------



## بايبل333 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

*حبيبى كركر عايز أقولك شىء أنا اليومين دولت بيقوللى ليش لا تفكر فى الزواج أو الآرتباط وكلمتين من دولت أضحك كثيرًا ولا أعرف ماذا أقول لهم أنها مسئولية كبيرة جدًا ليس كما تتصور فى ذهنك وعقلك حب ورمانسية وكلام من هذا يعتبر هذا الزواج فاشل فى قمة الفشل مع درجة أمتياز مع مرتبة الشرف الشروط للاختيار هى :.*
*1_توافق الفكر بين الرجل والمراة لتعدى الصعوبات *
*2_أن يكونوا المسيح هو فى كل وقت وفى كل مكان لهم فى فكرهم *
*3_أصل النسب أن يكون النسب ممتاز وليس نسب وحش وأختيارى لها وليس على نسبها وهذا ما سيفهمة الرجل والمراة فى المستقبل *
*4_أن يجلسوا فترة طويلة قبل الزواج لكى يفهموا فكر بعضهما البعض*
*5_أنة يحاول يبحث عن مهنة لكى يثبت بها طوال حياتة على أنة يقدر يوفر العيشة الرائعة لة ولها*
*6_الاخلاق *
*7_* 
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]سؤال: لماذا لا تقومون بعمل خدمة التزويج (البحث عن عروسة أو البحث عن عريس) من خلال الموقع؟[/FONT]*



*وعجيتنى فى حتة حلوة قلتها  لا اريد أن تفعلوا ما فعلتة فانت تذكرنى بمقولة *

*أسال مٌجرب وليس طبيب*

*رائع أخى كريتيك ربنا يديم لك عقلك هذا الى الآبد ويكون معاك *
*سلام المسيح حبيبى*


----------



## Critic (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




بايبل333 قال:


> *حبيبى كركر عايز أقولك شىء أنا اليومين دولت بيقوللى ليش لا تفكر فى الزواج أو الآرتباط وكلمتين من دولت أضحك كثيرًا ولا أعرف ماذا أقول لهم أنها مسئولية كبيرة جدًا ليس كما تتصور فى ذهنك وعقلك حب ورمانسية وكلام من هذا يعتبر هذا الزواج فاشل فى قمة الفشل مع درجة أمتياز مع مرتبة الشرف الشروط للاختيار هى :.*





بايبل333 قال:


> *1_توافق الفكر بين الرجل والمراة لتعدى الصعوبات *
> *2_أن يكونوا المسيح هو فى كل وقت وفى كل مكان لهم فى فكرهم *
> *3_أصل النسب أن يكون النسب ممتاز وليس نسب وحش وأختيارى لها وليس على نسبها وهذا ما سيفهمة الرجل والمراة فى المستقبل *
> *4_أن يجلسوا فترة طويلة قبل الزواج لكى يفهموا فكر بعضهما البعض*
> ...



الف شكر على الاضافة والنصائح الجميلة اخى بايبل

*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]



[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]سؤال: لماذا لا تقومون بعمل خدمة التزويج (البحث عن عروسة أو البحث عن عريس) من خلال الموقع؟[/FONT]http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...site_Al-Mawke3/031-Online-Marriage-Sites.htmlhttp://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...site_Al-Mawke3/031-Online-Marriage-Sites.html

أنقر للتوسيع...

http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...site_Al-Mawke3/031-Online-Marriage-Sites.htmlhttp://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...site_Al-Mawke3/031-Online-Marriage-Sites.html[/FONT]*
*لان المنتدى تبشيرى*
*ولان الفكرة اشبه باعلانات الجرائد عن مواصفات العرسان والعرائس و الطلبات وخدمة توصيل المنازل :gy0000: وانا بصراحة ارى ان هذه الطريقة لها انطباع سلبى فضلا عن انها ليست اساس لقيام زواج ناجح :smile02*


----------



## zama (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




> *و الاخطر* ان ناس تكمل علاقتها علشان حصل اى موقف فسروه على انه علامة من السما وهى لا علامة و لا يحزنون !!​


*برأيئ* : ليه العلامة اللي من السما تيجي بنص الموضوع مثلاً ، طيب مجتش من الأول ليييييييييييه و فركش ؟؟ !! 

في إجابات هتقول لأن ربنا سابهم يختاروا طبقاً لحرية الإرادة ، أوك ، (( نمشي خطوة خطوة ))

طيب أرجع و أقول هو يعني لما الموضوع فشل بنصه ، بكدا مثلاً كملت حرية الإرادة لو كانت العلامة من 

السما أصلاً ..

أنا شايف إن حرية الإرادة دي مش لعبة يعني هنشيل نتيجة أختيارنا الإيجابي أو السلبي سواء أخترنا 

عن قناعة متوجة بمعرفة أو مذيل بجهل ..

*علامة السما موجودة* _ دا أمر لا أشك فيه مطلقاً _ لكن مش بالصورة الساذجة دي ،

يعني لابد و أن نعرف إن علامة السما لا تعني كسر للقانون الطبيعي أو خرق للعرف القائم أو قيد لحرية الإرادة ، 

هذا لا يعني عجز العلامة السماوية عن تخلخل الأوضاع بل يعني إحترام للقانون الطبيعي و حرية الإرادة 

الذي وضعهما *باعث* العلامة السماوية ، 

*بإختصار* العلامة السماوية لا تناقض القانون الطبيعي بل *نجاحها* يكمن بمحاولة تجنبه دون خرقه و ذلك هو التميز ..

أصل الموضوع مش حلبة مصارعة الأقوي هو اللي يدشدش اللي قدامه ..

لما بنشوف شخص سايق عربية مثلاً و خرج من مأزق كان ممكن يؤدي لحادثة ، لكن خرج بنجاح و بدون ما يسبب أي خدش بالعربية طبعاً بنقول علي الشخص أنه سائق متمرس متميز و ناجح و بنكتب شعر فيه (( لأنه بأبسط الوسائل خرج من الموضوع بنجاح و قوة )) ..

لأن من حيث المقدرة الألهية فهي موجودة ، لكن لو كسر الخالق القانون ، فأنه سيعد بذلك *أول مخالف 

و يستحق العقاب و ذلك خطأ مجازاً أصلاً ..
*
*المسيح بيقول *

المزامير الأصحاح 102 العدد 23 *ضَعَّفَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ قُوَّتِي*. قَصَّرَ أَيَّامِي.  

 كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 12 العدد 10 لِذَلِكَ أُسَرُّ بِالضَّعَفَاتِ وَالشَّتَائِمِ وَالضَّرُورَاتِ وَالاِضْطِهَادَاتِ وَالضِّيقَاتِ لأَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ. لأَنِّي حِينَمَا أَنَا *ضَعِيفٌ* فَحِينَئِذٍ أَنَا *قَوِيٌّ*.  

كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 12 العدد 9 فَقَالَ لِي: «تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي، لأَنَّ *قُوَّتِي فِي الضُّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ*». فَبِكُلِّ سُرُورٍ أَفْتَخِرُ بِالْحَرِيِّ فِي ضَعَفَاتِي، لِكَيْ تَحِلَّ عَلَيَّ قُوَّةُ الْمَسِيحِ.  

*مثال :* المسيح الخالق الإله بكل مجده و قوته أصلح فساد الشيطان لأدم و حواء بالضعف ،

و الشيطان بوقت عرض الخطية عمل البدع يعني أستخدم مهاراته بالتحدث علي لسان حية مثلاً 

لكن المسيح أستخدم أبسط أسلوب من حيث القيمة بدون أستخدام قوته و بدون خرق القانون الموضووع 

، يعني لما أردا يتجسد أتولد من عذراء و بكدا ما خرق القانون ، 

*البعض* هيقول ما هي عذراء يبئا أزاي ما خرق القانون الطبيعي ؟؟ !!

القديسة الوالدة للأله هي مازالت عذراء نتيجة لتجنبها لأرتباط بشري _ و لو حصل إرتباط سيصبح 

مخلوق و ليس مولود لأنه سيكون له أب دنيوي يعني وارث خطأ أدم _ لكن الولادة تمت بدون خرق 

للقانون يعني *أتبع القانون* _ اللي بيقول أن الأنسان لابد عند دخوله الدنيا يكون بأسلوب و تكوين معين _ 

و أيضاً بما لا يتعارض مع الطبيعة الجديدة الألهية ، يعني دخل الدنيا عن طريق بنت أرضية لكن بأسلوب 

الطبيعة الألهية ، ملئناش المسيح نزل مثلاً من السما أبن 33 سنة جاهز كدا (( لو دا حصل هيبئا خرق للقانون ))

، لجانب إن ما ينفع إن كائن غريب عن البشر يحمل الخطية لابد من نفس الصورة و النوعية ))

القوة الألهية ظهرت أنه بدون الأحتياج لدور بشر ستتم عملية الإنجاب بنجاح .. (( *يعني القوة الألهية ما خرقت القانون* )) ..

لأنه لو خرق القانون لأستحق الصلب عن عقاب لخطأ و لكنه أتصلب عن برائته لأزالة خطيتنا و تبريئنا ..

*طبعاً* أتكلمت عن العلاقة بين القوة الألهية و عدم خرق القانون لتوضيح صفة تميز العلامة السماوية لو عايزيين نعرفها ..

بالأضافة إن العلامة السماوية لا يعني توظيفها بأشياء مخطئة بالأساس نتيجة خطأ بشري ،

مثال : بنت و ولد قرروا يرتبطوا فقرروا مبدئياً يتخطبوا ، المهم و هما راجعين بالشبكة من عند الجواهرجي 

راح قابلهم بلطجي أخد الشبكة و سابهم أحياء ..

في ناس بئا هتقولك أيييييييييييه ؟؟

دي عروسة وش فقر ، دي علامة من السما ، و تلاقي واحد طلع و قالك مكنتش مستريح من الأول ، ألخ

تسمع السطر دا لوحده تقتنع ، لكن لو فكرت هتلاقي الموضوع مش كدا ..

الكلام المظبوط بئا : نتيجة لما مشيوا بشارع خالي لوحديهم فتعرضوا للسطو ، لما مشيوا لوحديهم مثلاً

مكنش في تكافئ بينهم و بين البلطجي لأنه مسلح مثلاً ، ممكن نقول اللي ساعد البلطجي جبن 

العريس ، ممكن نقول إن اللي يكون معاه شئ ثمين ينجز مشواره بعربية ، ممكن نقول إن الشنطة اللي

كانوا شايلينها كانت ملفتة للنظر فجذبت نظر البلطجي ليهم ، الأسباب كتير ..

لكن مينفعش نقول أنها علامة من السما ، لأن علامة السما لا تسبب خسارة حتي و لو مادية ،

علامة السما مش هتدي أو هتساعد البلطجي علي الإجرام و تقوله أهي عملية سهلة قدامك ،

علامة السما اللي عايزة الخير للبنت و الولد مش هتخليهم يسيبوا بعض بخسارة ، طيب ما الطرق كتير !!

*واضح* إن إقتران أي حادثة تحصلنا بأنها علامة من السما لأننا عايزين نراضي نفسنا أو نهرب من 

المسئولية ، و الهروب مش حل ..

كيف نعرف أو نميز علامة السما ؟؟

بإختصار ، الطفل لا يقدر أن يميز أصوات الحيوانات مثلاً بشكل تلقائي و كذلك العجوز لأن كلا الفردين

مركز التمييز عندهما إما بدور التكوين الطفولي ، إما فقد علامات التمييز نتيجة للشيخوخة ،

فلابد من الحرص بتمييز مصدر الموقف إما نتيجة علامة سمائية أو خطأ بشري طبقاً لما سلف ذكره ..

==

*مفهوم المعجزة* اللي ممكن نعتبرها علامة سمائية ،

لما قريت الكتاب المقدس لاحظت إن المسيح لما كان بيصنع خير ، 

البشر سموه معجزه لأنهم يعجزوا عن تنفيذه ، 

مثلاً المولود أعمي ، مولود أساساً معندوش عيون و طبعاً مش شايف ،

ملئناش ربنا موت الراجل مثلاً و خلقه تاني بصوره بهية و بعيونه ، لأ عمل الأصعب ،

ما خرق القانون بموت الراجل مثلاً و عودته بصورة خالية من العيوب لأن دا هيعتبر خرق للقانون اللي بيقول " جسد بيتخلق بروح بيكون طفل و كبر و عاش و مات و سابته الروح و خلصت علي كدا " ، لكن القوة الألهية و هبته جزء سليم للجسد المعيوب أساساً ..

بعض الأراء هتقول لأ المسيح خرق القانون الطبيعي للحياة مثلاً ؟؟ !!

هيستندوا بأن المسيح أقام موتي ، يعني عاشوا مرتين ، دا علي غير المعتاد لقانون الحياة البشرية " إن الأنسان بيتخلق و يعيش بصورة جسدية مرة واحدة " و بكدا لما قوم المسيح الموتي يبئا خرق القانون ،

لأ مفيش خرق للقانون إطلاقاً لأن اللي يعمل الخير كدا أستحالة يكون غير منظم أو يعيبه شئ ،

نرجع لنقطة ليه مفيش خرق ؟؟ 

لأن القانون الطبيعي بيقول إن الموت أو الأنتقال بيحصل لما تحصل تداعيات سلبية بأجهزة الجسد و بكدا الموت حصل بصورته الطبيعية ، 

هنا بئا جه دور القوة الألهية ،

إستعادة الروح مجدداً لأستكمال حياته الأرضية عند *أخر نقطة* و قفت عندها لكن مقدرش أقول أنه عطي للميت حياتين لأنه ما منح الموتي المقامين طفولة مجدداً و مرحلة شبابية و مراهقة و شيخوخة ، كل ما في الأمر أنه منح الميت فرصة لأستكمال الصورة الأولي ..

==

أسف طولت ..

==

لي عودة يا كريتيك ، مواضيعك كبيرة أوووووووووووووووي يا كبير ..


----------



## zama (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




> الث طريقة لتحقيق الفشل الزريع
> *اتخذ قرار الارتباط فى سن مبكرة*​


خلاص لتجنب بند الخطأ هرتبط و أنا بالمعاش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

البشرية اللي ببدء التاريخ كان بيوصل أعمارهم لأرقام فلكية ، فسن المعاش المعاصر اللي عندنا دا 

الستينات ، دا بالنسبالهم كان بيبئا شاب لسه بيقول يا مسهل ههههههههههههههههههه ..

فموضوع الإرتباط بسن المعاش اللي بقولك عليه مناسب ولا لأ ؟؟ !! 

خلاص عرفت ردك يا نجم .. هههههههههههههههههههههه ..



> اتحكالى ان شخص ارتبط ببنت وهو ثانوي (مش عارف انهى اهل دول اللى وافقوا !!)


أة يعني بسن الدهشة " المراهقة " يعني ، 

المشكلة تكمن بأننا هنتطرق حالياً لمعالجة عرض لظاهرة لكن الأنسب علاج السبب نفسه ،

لأن ييجي الأباء المسيحيين مثلاً يشكوا مر الشكوة لجهة الكنيسة " سواء كهنة أو خدام " أنهم مش 

مقصريين مع الواد و مفيش بجانبهم أي تقصير و يعملولك البحر زبادي ، اللي بيحصل أيه بئا ؟؟ 

تقوم الكنيسة يمسكوا الحالة الشبابيسة دي و يحاولوا يرمموا بنيانهم الفكري علي أساس أنهم كدا 

بيحاولوا يعالجوا الوضع ، أحياناً في حالات بتنجح و الأغلبية لأ ، لييييييييييه لأ ؟؟

لأن الكنيسة مش ماسكة بلورة سحرية ، في خلل معين _ هنتناوله دلوئتي _ أحياناً الأباء مش 

مقتنعين أنهم وقعوا بيه عن جهل و أحياناً بيصروا بفكر متحجر أنهم ما وقعوا بالخطأ من باب العند ،

هنتطرق بالكلام عن الشباب اللي بيتجوزوا حديثاً ، أما القدام ليهم وضع تاني مش وقته دلوئتي ،

*أيه اللي بيخلي الشاب الحديث السن بيحب و يُصر علي موقفه حتي لو الأهل أتقدموا له بنصيحة ؟؟ !!*

دا اللي بنقابله ، و بوقتها بنقول إن الشاب دا بالبلدي كدا مكسور رقبه ،

طيب ليه مكسور رقبه و ما أستجاب للنصيحة المقدمة ؟؟ !! ، هنعرف سوا سبب المشكلة دون العارض الظاهري ،

جزئية بسيطة ع الهامش كدا ، 

موقف الأباء بيكون يا إما سلبيين أوووووووووي يعني مش بيعملوا حاجة خالص و سايبيين الدنيا 

ماشية بالهبل و بيعتقدوا طبعاً إنهم بكدا حنينييييييييين ، 

يا إما موقف الأباء بيكونوا إيجابييين _ من وجهة نظرهم _ يمنعوا تحقيق و نشأة البند العاطفي بالظاهر

و بدون تهذيب و تأسيس العاطفة ، هما منعوه بالأسلوب دا تكهناًَ منهم أنهم منعوا المصيبة ، بتكون 

النتيجة أنه بينمو زي الماشروم يعني بالخفاء ، وبالنسبة لبند الخطأ فعادي هتلائي ، دا أمر طبيعي حدوثه ..

*أيه الحل ؟؟ *

فردين أرتبطوا و حالياً عندهم طفل لابد من التأسيس و التربية ؟؟

التربية لا تقتصر علي إن يكون دور الأم و الأب أنهم يقولوا " صلي ، دا كدا غلط و دا صح ، ذاكر ، نام بدري ،

ألخ " ، أمال أيه ؟؟ نحكي بمثال مباشرة 

*مثلاً *: أب و أم ماشيين و معاهم طفلهم و بيشتروا مستلزمات العيد مثلاً ، 

المهم راح الطفل علق علي شئ معين أنهم يجيبوه " تيشيرت مثلاً " و مستواه حقير لكن المشكلة أنه 

عاجب الطفل ، المتعارف عليه إننا بنلاقي الأب و الأم يروحوا يجروا الطفل زي المعزة و يصمموا أنهم مش 

هيشتروه و يهيأ للأب و الأم إن الموقف أنتهي ، لكن الموقف بذاكرة الطفل أتنقش علي الحجر ، 

طبعاً محدش قال إن رؤية الأب و الأم خطأ لكن أسلوب تنفيذهم للرؤية الصح هو اللي خطأ ،

بعدين متنسوش إن الحياة أذواء (( لولا أختلفت الأذواء لبارت السلع )) ، 

المفروض كانوا يعملوا أيه بئا ؟؟ 

الأباء أتعرضوا للموقف دا ، يقولوا للطفل " يا أبني دا التيشيرت دا مثلاً مش حلو لأن 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، ألخ " 

الطفل بردو تفكيره تربس أنه ما يقتنع و بردو عاوز التيشيرت دا ، يبئا المفروض الأباء يجيبوه فعلاً 

علي إعتبار أنهم هيقبلوا الخسارة دي من باب التعليم و  التأسيس ، 

المهم جابوه و بردو كملوا مسيرتهم علي أساس أنهم هيجيبه للطفل الشئ الأنسب و الأصح من وجهة

نظرهم ، لما يروحوا بئا ، يتكلموا بإختصار بدون تشابك مواضيع عشان الطفل يستوعب ،

يقولوله التيشيرت اللي أنت أختارته دا بــ 200 ج مثلاً و أنت بتاخد مصروف 5 باليوم ، أوك بردو يترأفوا ،

هتدفع كل يوم من مصروفك 2 ج بمثابة خصم ، لغاية لما يتم تسديد ثمن الشئ اللي بغير إرادتنا ، 

*أيه اللي هنستفيدوا من الطريقة دي ؟؟ *

1- تعود الطفل علي الحرية المنضبطة ، يعني لا تسيب و لا قهر بمسمي متشدق بالحزم ..

2- تعود الطفل و تأسيسه لتحمل المسئولية بشكل جزئي بالبداية ..

3- تعود الطفل علي بند سماع النصيحة من الأباء بإرادته دون فرضها ، لو سمع يبئا هيستفيد من تجارب 

السابقين ، لو ما سمع النصيحة لتكهنه الداخلي بأنه لا يحتاج إليها و أنه سيفعل الصواب تلقائياً ،

إذن فللأباء كلمة لا تكسر و للأبن كلمة تحترم و يتحمل تبعيات موقفه ..

4- تعود الطفل بأن النصيحة المعطاة من قِـــبل الأباء عادة هدفها النفع لا الجبر و بسط السيطرة و النفوذ ..

5- تعود الطفل علي أختيار جهة النصح والأرشاد القادمة _ لو تعذر الأمر _ لأنه بهذه الحالة سيكون معتاد 

علي سماع النصيحة لا النفور و الثورة فبالتالي بالتعود علي سماع النصيحة سيتكون لديه حس تقييمي 

لإيجابيات المميزات و السلبيات التي بالأباء فهيعرف يقرر هو عايز أيه ؟؟ 

لكن لو هيقابل النصيحة بالأستتفاه نظراً لسوء أسلوب إلقائها مثلاً ، فهيبئا معندوش خلفية تقييمية ، 

و لو صدفت معاه و سمع نصيحة عجبته ممكن تكون مبطنة و مذيلة بكارثة مش هيدرك وقتها لأنه معندوش خلفية ..

==



> شخصيتلك لم تكتمل بعد على المستوى المادى ولا النفسى ولا العاطفى لانك لسة موصلتش لمرحلة متقدمة من ادراك ذاتك ومعلوماتك عن هويتك غير وافية لحد لما تحقق :
> -الاستقلال المادى


مفيش بند مادي و بيحب ، أوك ، 

اللي أعرفه إن الحب = صدق ،

طيب هيبئا فين الصدق لو ما أتم الموضوع بالأرتباط المقدس ؟؟ 

لكن بئا لو عايز يعييش اللحظة دي قضية تاني ..

يعني من الأخر كدا ، لازم هيكون في *وسيلة* " بصورة فلوس أو جزء منها " عشان توصلك *للهدف* " الحب " 

أمال هيكمل الحب أزاي يعني ؟؟ !! 

==



> و فيه مشكلة خطيرة جدا بتتكرر فى اوائل ايام الجامعة
> ان الشاب مع بداية الاختلاط و المجتمع الجديد (بخلاف الكبت فى ثانوى)


لفت نظري ، إنك بتقول إن الأختلاط بيبدأ بالجامعة ، ليييييييييييييه يعني ؟؟ !!

أوك أنا مش هندي يعني ، مدارس ثانوي معزولة ، طيب ما هو في فرص تانية يعني ، مثلاً ، 

في زيارات متبادلة ، في نادي ، في سايبرات علي أسوء الظروف ، بلاش كل دا ، ممكن يكون قدامك 

مكتبة عامة كلحانة مثلاً ، وش كدا هتلائي أختلاط ، بلاش مكتبات ، في أحياناً كافيهات إجتماعية يعني 

بتلائيها مشتركة ، و النبي متئفلهاش كدا ..

متحسسنيش إن الشباب بيقضي بعد الضهر في المعتقل يعني ، الحياة حلوة بردو ..

*الكبت* اللي لاحظتوا و أنا في ثانوي و خنقني فعلاً هي " هيستيريا كلمة ذاكر " كفاية مرة واحدة يعني ..


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*




> أيه اللي بيخلي الشاب الحديث السن بيحب و يُصر علي موقفه حتي لو الأهل أتقدموا له بنصيحة ؟؟ !!


*انا ليا اجابة من وجهة نظرى*
*ان خزان الحب بتاعه مش ممتلئ*
*هو مقتنع انه لما يعيش قصة حب هيكون مصدر لاحساسه انه مميز ومهم ومحبوب فبيقاتل علشان يحس الاحاسيس دى*




> مفيش بند مادي و بيحب ، أوك ،



المشكلة انه مش بيعمل للبند ده اعتبار اساسا وبينظلق ويبقى قصور فى الهوا ويقول "سيبها لظروفها "
وبيبقى مقتنع جدا ان دى شريكة حياته و انه هيتجوزها !




> لفت نظري ، إنك بتقول إن الأختلاط بيبدأ بالجامعة ، ليييييييييييييه يعني ؟؟ !!


*الموضوع نسبى*
*حياتك الاجتماعية بتاخد شكل حقيقى وقوى فى الفترة دى اكتر من كل اللى قبلها*

*شكرا على تفاعلك يا غالى ورأي التحليلى عن المشكلة جامد والحلول المقترحة رائعة*


----------



## Critic (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*

باقى سلسلة الفشل
تاسعا
*انتظر الحب بعد الزواج*​ 
حكاية مكررة كتير
شاب يتقدم لبنت
الشاب يكاد يكون كامل المواصفات
المشكلة الوحيدة ان البنت مش حاسة نحيته بأى عاطفة او انجذاب
والدتها او والدها بينصحوها : *يا بنتى متطيريهوش من ايدك الحب هيجى بعد الجواز*
*وجايز من هنا طلع مثل : اتجوز اللى تحبك ومتتجوزش اللى تحبها*​ 
هما_بلاشك_ عندهم حسن انية لانهم خايفيين على بنتهم لا يفوتها القطر (حسب العادات) او مستخسرين العريس وشايفينوا هيجلبلها السعادة.... او متوافق مع رؤيتهم المادية لحياة بنتهم ...او ايا كان .... فبينصحوها تتغاضى عن عامل الانجذاب العاطفى اللى برأيهم هيجى بعدين​ 
لكن النصيحة دى غلط جدا والمثل بردو غلط​ 
كلنا اتعلمنا (وحفظنا) ان الزواج الناجح لازم يكون فيه حد ادنى من الانجذاب العاطفى
فأذا الانجذاب مجاش قبل الزواج *فأيه اللى يضمن انه يجى بعد الزواج ؟!! الاجابة الواقعية :ولا حاجة !*
*جايز يجى ...و جايز ميجيش !!*
وان مجاش هتبقى حكمت على نفسك بالبقاء مع شخص غير منجذب له عاطفيا ولا جسديا مدى الحياة...ويبقى مطلوب منك تتعايش معاه او تجبر نفسك انك تنجذب ليه ودى رحلة طويلة مع الاحباط والتوتر والفشل والندم وانت فى غنى عن كل ده ...ده الجحيم على الارض !​ 
يبقى انت لو كملت *بتحط نفسك فى مخاطرة مش مضمونة *
والموضوع ده الوحيد اللى* مينفعش تخاطر فيه وميقبلش الرهان !*​ 
يبقى النصيحة انك تدى العلاقة وقتها قبل الزواج
لو مع الوقت حصل نمو عاطفى فى العلاقة ونشأ حب تدريجى فده مؤشر جيد لاستكمال العلاقة
لو محصلش اى نمو عاطفى وكان فيه نوع من التبلد او احساس بالاخوية نحية الطرف الاخر فالنصيحة انك تنهى العلاقة بكل ذوق 
ومتسمعش للنصايح الغير مضمونة محدش فى الاخر هينفعك​


----------



## بايبل333 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*الاخ zaem نفسى أشوفك تحاور مسلم وتكتب لة المشاركة هذة صدقنى هيجلس مليون سنة علشان يلخصها ومليون ثانى علشان يفكر يكتبها ومليون ثلاثة يضغط أكس ويريح دماغة 

*​


----------



## elamer1000 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضوع رائع *

*منتظرين المزيد*

*متابع*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## monmooon (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليك الاسباب والمعتقدات التى تساعدك على اختيار شريك خاطى !*



Critic قال:


> نتابع
> ثانى طريقة لتحقق الفشل فى اختيار شريك حياتك
> *انتظر علامة من السماء !*​
> احب انوه ان جايز حد يختلف معايا فى النقطة دى بالذات بس انا مقتنع برأيى عن تجربة​
> ...



*بس فيه فعلاً مش عايزة اقول علامات سمائيه بس ربنا بيظهرلك ان هو ده نصك التانى وهو ده اللي ينفع يعيش عمره كله معاك . انت عندك حق في الكلام اللي كتبته. 
انا هكيلك قصة ارتباطى وهقولك انه فعلاً وصلتنى علامه الهيه ومكنتش منتظرها ولا متوقعها 
لما اتقدملي جوزى انا كنت في الكنيسة وبعدين هو كان موجود في القداس .ولم اكن اعرفه من قبل  وبعدين شافنى وطلب من اب اعترفي ان يجلس معى وبعدها تكلمت انا واب اعترفي وقالي انا شايفكم ليقين لبعض وقالي ماتتسرعيش وفكر كويس . انا محسيتش اى حاجه لا مرتاحه ولا مش مرتاحه تانى يوم حلمت انى كنت ماشيه في شارع طويل انا مش شيفاله نهايه .. وكنت شايله صليب كبير ابيض خشب بس كان تقيل بس قادرة اشيله حسيت ان الموضوع ده لازمله تفسير 
وروحت لابونا وحكيتله ابونا قلي ده ربنا ادلك علامه حلوة الصليب ده علامه من ربنا ليك وفي رئي ان الطريق الطويل اللي ملهوش نهايه ده عمرى .. وانا حاليا متزوجه لي اكتر من سنه ونصف لكن بعيش احلي ايام عمرى .. اكيد هيكون فيه خناقات واكيد فيه زعل وتعب لكن الاحلي في كل ده انك بتحس ان ده هديه ربنا ليك وده معاناه حتى لو كان فيه صعوبات لكن انت متأكد ان ربنا اختارلك الافضل .. انا مهما احكى علي زوجى يمكن مقدرش اديله حقه 
ههههههههههههههه تحس انى بتللكك علشان اتكلم عليه 
اناسفه انى طولت عليك لكن بس حبيت اقولك ان بيكون فيه علامات ومع ذلك لازم نستخدم العقل 
ربنا يبارك *​


----------



## Critic (15 أكتوبر 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *موضوع رائع *​
> 
> *منتظرين المزيد*​
> *متابع*​
> ...


شكرا اخى الامير لمرورك وتشجيعك ربنا يباركك


----------



## Critic (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*



بس فيه فعلاً مش عايزة اقول علامات سمائيه بس ربنا بيظهرلك ان هو ده نصك التانى وهو ده اللي ينفع يعيش عمره كله معاك . انت عندك حق في الكلام اللي كتبته. 
انا هكيلك قصة ارتباطى وهقولك انه فعلاً وصلتنى علامه الهيه ومكنتش منتظرها ولا متوقعها 
لما اتقدملي جوزى انا كنت في الكنيسة وبعدين هو كان موجود في القداس .ولم اكن اعرفه من قبل وبعدين شافنى وطلب من اب اعترفي ان يجلس معى وبعدها تكلمت انا واب اعترفي وقالي انا شايفكم ليقين لبعض وقالي ماتتسرعيش وفكر كويس . انا محسيتش اى حاجه لا مرتاحه ولا مش مرتاحه تانى يوم حلمت انى كنت ماشيه في شارع طويل انا مش شيفاله نهايه .. وكنت شايله صليب كبير ابيض خشب بس كان تقيل بس قادرة اشيله حسيت ان الموضوع ده لازمله تفسير 
وروحت لابونا وحكيتله ابونا قلي ده ربنا ادلك علامه حلوة الصليب ده علامه من ربنا ليك وفي رئي ان الطريق الطويل اللي ملهوش نهايه ده عمرى .. وانا حاليا متزوجه لي اكتر من سنه ونصف لكن بعيش احلي ايام عمرى .. اكيد هيكون فيه خناقات واكيد فيه زعل وتعب لكن الاحلي في كل ده انك بتحس ان ده هديه ربنا ليك وده معاناه حتى لو كان فيه صعوبات لكن انت متأكد ان ربنا اختارلك الافضل .. انا مهما احكى علي زوجى يمكن مقدرش اديله حقه 
ههههههههههههههه تحس انى بتللكك علشان اتكلم عليه 
اناسفه انى طولت عليك لكن بس حبيت اقولك ان بيكون فيه علامات ومع ذلك لازم نستخدم العقل 
ربنا يبارك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا معاكى ان فيه علامات وربنا اكيد مش سايب ولاده ...لكن انا مش مع اننا نعتمد على العلامات والا هنقع فى تجربة ...احنا نسيب ربنا يرشدنا بطريقته ...ومش شرط طريقته دى تكون علامة !
ومتفق معاكى اننا لازم نشغل عقلنا
المشكلة انى اعرف ناس لغت عقلها وكملت فى مواضيع فاشلة بشكل مرعب علشان افتكرت انها شافت علامة _وهمية(فى اعتقادى على الاقل)
لو الموضوع كان مجرد علامات مكنش ربنا وهبنا نعمة العقل والتفكير ...ومكناش هنلاقى جوازات كتير فاشلة (ولناس مؤمنين كمان !!)

وربنا يكمل فرحت مع زوجك ويبارككم الى الابد
طبعا نورتينى مطولتيش ولا حاجة انتى اثريتى الموضوع بتجربتك الجميلة دى*​


----------



## monmooon (16 أكتوبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> *
> انا معاكى ان فيه علامات وربنا اكيد مش سايب ولاده ...لكن انا مش مع اننا نعتمد على العلامات والا هنقع فى تجربة ...احنا نسيب ربنا يرشدنا بطريقته ...ومش شرط طريقته دى تكون علامة !
> ومتفق معاكى اننا لازم نشغل عقلنا
> المشكلة انى اعرف ناس لغت عقلها وكملت فى مواضيع فاشلة بشكل مرعب علشان افتكرت انها شافت علامة _وهمية(فى اعتقادى على الاقل)
> ...



*فعلاً فيه ناس كتيييييييير  بتلغى عقلها وبعدين بيطلع الاختيار مش صح ربنا لما بيرتب بيظهر  الامر وبيكون واضح وضوح الشمس ( يعنى منخترعش علامات لنفسنا علشان نطمن نفسنا )
موضوع جميل اوى اوى اوى  وياريت الكل يستفيد 
ربنا يباركك اخى​*


----------



## fullaty (11 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وفادنى كتير وتقريبا متفقه معاك فى كل كلمه لان انا بحب افكر كتير و مقتنعه جدا بموضوع سينس الحب او الارتياح مع التوافق من كل جانب 
بجد ربنا يباركك على المموضوع ده ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Critic (13 نوفمبر 2011)

fullaty قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع وفادنى كتير وتقريبا متفقه معاك فى كل كلمه لان انا بحب افكر كتير و مقتنعه جدا بموضوع سينس الحب او الارتياح مع التوافق من كل جانب
> بجد ربنا يباركك على المموضوع ده ويعوض تعب محبتك


انا مبسوط جدا ان الموضوع فادك ميرسى لمرورك وتشجيعك الجميل


----------



## Desert Rose (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*كريتك الموضوع رائع وممتاز زى كل مواضيعك اللى دايما بتعجبنى وبيعجبنى تفكيرك *
*لفت نظرى موضوع العلامات لانى شوفته مع ناس كتير *
*رأيى الشخصى اللى ممكن يكون صح وممكن يكون غلط لاادرى بس رأيى ان الرب كان بيتعامل بالعلامات فى العهد القديم لان الروح القدس لم يكن قد سكن فى المؤمنين بعد لكن بعد المسيح وحلول الروح القدس فى قلوب المؤمنين لااعتقد ان الرب بيتعامل بالعلامات any more (طبعا انا لااحد طرق الرب الواسعة لانها كتيرة وطرقه مختلفة من شخص لاخر ) لانه اعطانا فى قلوبنا الروح المرشد بعد الايمان *

*العلامات او مايسمى بالعلامات ممكن امور نفسية تتداخل فيها وعلشان كده صعب الاعتماد عليها *


----------



## rania79 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

تويبك ممتاز جدااااااا


----------



## Critic (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *كريتك الموضوع رائع وممتاز زى كل مواضيعك اللى دايما بتعجبنى وبيعجبنى تفكيرك *
> *لفت نظرى موضوع العلامات لانى شوفته مع ناس كتير *
> *رأيى الشخصى اللى ممكن يكون صح وممكن يكون غلط لاادرى بس رأيى ان الرب كان بيتعامل بالعلامات فى العهد القديم لان الروح القدس لم يكن قد سكن فى المؤمنين بعد لكن بعد المسيح وحلول الروح القدس فى قلوب المؤمنين لااعتقد ان الرب بيتعامل بالعلامات any more (طبعا انا لااحد طرق الرب الواسعة لانها كتيرة وطرقه مختلفة من شخص لاخر ) لانه اعطانا فى قلوبنا الروح المرشد بعد الايمان *
> 
> *العلامات او مايسمى بالعلامات ممكن امور نفسية تتداخل فيها وعلشان كده صعب الاعتماد عليها *


ميرسى يا نانسى على الاطراء والتشجيع والاضافة الجميلة كالعادة


----------



## Critic (18 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> تويبك ممتاز جدااااااا


ميرسى يا رانيا


----------



## ابنة الرب المحب (22 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا جدا , و يا ريت الكل يقرأه و يفكر فيه منيح , أنا بشكر كاتب الموضوع لأن الأمور المطروحة هي ما تحصل فعلا , و أغلب اختيارات شريك الحياة تتم على هذا الأساس , كتير أحيان الأشخاص بيتسرعوا و غالبا البنات و يختاروا على أساس المشاعر و الانجذاب دون مراعاة ان هذا الرجل سوف اعيش معه حياة يومية بكل تفاصيلها الصغبرة , فقط يحبون على أساس الكلام الجميل و المعاملة الرائعة قبل الزواج و لا يدرسون صفات شريك المستقبل جيدا , انا مثال لهذا , زوجي ما زال في نظري محب , قلبه طيب , كريم , متفاني في عمله , لكن هذا لم يكفي بعد الزواج و اختلاف الأفكار و الاهتمامات , و من ثم انجاب الأولاد و الاختلاف في طريقة تربيتهم , نحنا كل يوم نتخانق منشان شؤون الأولاد , و أنا حزينة لأنو علاقتنا عم تسوء بسبب هالأمور اللي ما كنت منتبهة لها قبل الزواج .
أنا حبيت فكرة الآيس كريم و الباب و كلامك بمحله .


----------



## Critic (23 نوفمبر 2011)

> موضوع مهم جدا جدا , و يا ريت الكل يقرأه و يفكر فيه منيح , أنا بشكر كاتب الموضوع لأن الأمور المطروحة هي ما تحصل فعلا , و أغلب اختيارات شريك الحياة تتم على هذا الأساس , كتير أحيان الأشخاص بيتسرعوا و غالبا البنات و يختاروا على أساس المشاعر و الانجذاب دون مراعاة ان هذا الرجل سوف اعيش معه حياة يومية بكل تفاصيلها الصغبرة , فقط يحبون على أساس الكلام الجميل و المعاملة الرائعة قبل الزواج و لا يدرسون صفات شريك المستقبل جيدا , انا مثال لهذا , زوجي ما زال في نظري محب , قلبه طيب , كريم , متفاني في عمله , لكن هذا لم يكفي بعد الزواج و اختلاف الأفكار و الاهتمامات , و من ثم انجاب الأولاد و الاختلاف في طريقة تربيتهم , نحنا كل يوم نتخانق منشان شؤون الأولاد , و أنا حزينة لأنو علاقتنا عم تسوء بسبب هالأمور اللي ما كنت منتبهة لها قبل الزواج .
> أنا حبيت فكرة الآيس كريم و الباب و كلامك بمحله .


اشكرك بشدة لاهتمامك وتشجيعك واضافتك الجميلة
بالنسبة للاختلافات بينك وبين زوجك هى امر طبيعى جدا فلا تتضايقى منها ولا تسقطى فى اسر الندم الذى يمنعك عن التقدم فى زواجك ... المهم ان تسعى للتعامل مع تلك الاختلافات بطريقة حكيمة ...كل شيئ له حل بالنقاش العاقل الذى تسوده روح المحبة وتأكدى ان الامور ستسير بشكل رائع ومختلف تماما اذا اتقنتى فن حل الاختلافات بينكم وادركتى وفهمتى طبيعة الاختلافات النفسية والفكرية بينك (كأنثى) وبين زوجك (كرجل) ...ولى موضوع حول هذا بأذن المسيح


----------



## ابنة الرب المحب (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا الك أخ Criticعلى الرد , و أنا ناطرة الموضوع حول الاختلافات بين الرجل و المرأة , لكن المشكلة عندي اني اخترت زوجي اختيار خاطئ نتيجة عدم الاخذ بأبعاد الأمور و التركيز على لحظات ما قبل الزواج , طبعا يوجد مثل هذه اللحظات بعد الزواج , لكن لا تكفي دون التفاهم بين الزوجين لتسيير امور مؤسسة الزواج بشكل يتفق عليه الزوجان و اذا لم يتفقا في موضوع معين يكون هناك قابلية لمناقشة الاختلاف لكن لدى زوجي لا يوجد لديه مثل هذه القابلية , زوجي أكبر مني ب 17 سنة و من بيئة مختلفة عن بيئتي و ايضا انا حاصلة على شهادة جامعية في الصيدلة و هو معهد تصميم داخلي بعد بكالوريا صناعية , فما رأيك في اختياري ؟ و أكثر من ذلك انا مؤمنة و هو غير مؤمن . رغم ذلك أنا أصلي كل يوم من 4 سنوات (لنا 4سنين متزوجين و لدينا بنت و صبي ) من أجل ان اقدر اتعايش مع الوضع , و ان تكون ردات فعلي في المشاكل أهدأ و اطنش عن بعض الأمور , و أصلي من أجل تغيير زوجي و تغييري لاكون سبب رجاء له ليأتي الى الايمان .
آسفة على الاطالة بس حبيت فضفض شوي


----------



## Critic (1 ديسمبر 2011)

ابنة الرب المحب قال:


> شكرا الك أخ Criticعلى الرد , و أنا ناطرة الموضوع حول الاختلافات بين الرجل و المرأة , لكن المشكلة عندي اني اخترت زوجي اختيار خاطئ نتيجة عدم الاخذ بأبعاد الأمور و التركيز على لحظات ما قبل الزواج , طبعا يوجد مثل هذه اللحظات بعد الزواج , لكن لا تكفي دون التفاهم بين الزوجين لتسيير امور مؤسسة الزواج بشكل يتفق عليه الزوجان و اذا لم يتفقا في موضوع معين يكون هناك قابلية لمناقشة الاختلاف لكن لدى زوجي لا يوجد لديه مثل هذه القابلية , زوجي أكبر مني ب 17 سنة و من بيئة مختلفة عن بيئتي و ايضا انا حاصلة على شهادة جامعية في الصيدلة و هو معهد تصميم داخلي بعد بكالوريا صناعية , فما رأيك في اختياري ؟ و أكثر من ذلك انا مؤمنة و هو غير مؤمن . رغم ذلك أنا أصلي كل يوم من 4 سنوات (لنا 4سنين متزوجين و لدينا بنت و صبي ) من أجل ان اقدر اتعايش مع الوضع , و ان تكون ردات فعلي في المشاكل أهدأ و اطنش عن بعض الأمور , و أصلي من أجل تغيير زوجي و تغييري لاكون سبب رجاء له ليأتي الى الايمان .





ابنة الرب المحب قال:


> آسفة على الاطالة بس حبيت فضفض شوي



كل مشكلة ولها حل اختى الكريمة
ارجوكى لا تدعى نفسك حبيسة الندم ...انسى ما هو وراء واعملى الان على تحسين العلاقة ....لم افهم فى الحقيقة كيف تم الزواج وهو غير مؤمن ...يبدو ان الموضوع معقد...حاولى تلجأى للكنيسة والاباء وتطلعيهم على مشكلتك ...صلاتى لاجلك ...فضفضى براحتك نحن هنا لسماعك وخدمتك


----------



## ابنة الرب المحب (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مسا الخير : انا قصدي بغير مؤمن يعني مسيحي بالاسم فقط


----------



## حيران (9 ديسمبر 2011)

ايه ده كله 
ممكن سؤال انت كنت شغال فى علم النفس ولا حاجة 
وايه الروابط دى كلها الصراحة 
اقولك شكرا على المعلومات القيمة دى


----------



## Critic (20 يناير 2012)

ابنة الرب المحب قال:


> مسا الخير : انا قصدي بغير مؤمن يعني مسيحي بالاسم فقط


صلى من اجله والجأى للاب الكاهن وربنا يتدخل ويبارككم



حيران قال:


> ايه ده كله
> ممكن سؤال انت كنت شغال فى علم النفس ولا حاجة
> وايه الروابط دى كلها الصراحة
> اقولك شكرا على المعلومات القيمة دى


شكرا على اثرائك وتشجيعك ربنا يباركك


----------



## onehakem (21 يناير 2012)

اللى انا شايفة انك تحب وتقع فى الحب وبعديها يدخل على معالج المخ اذا تم القبول خلاص كمل مقبلش خلاص يبقى نوووو يبقى حب وجع قلب


----------



## Critic (27 يناير 2012)

onehakem قال:


> اللى انا شايفة انك تحب وتقع فى الحب وبعديها يدخل على معالج المخ اذا تم القبول خلاص كمل مقبلش خلاص يبقى نوووو يبقى حب وجع قلب


ده كلام حلو جدا
بس المشكلة ان معالج المخ بيهنج وقت الحب :t30:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يناير 2012)

بغض النظر عن انى مش ضامنة انك هتتجوز اصلا بعد ما استبعدت كل الاسباب دى و ابقى قابلنى لو ارتبطت اساسا ..... بس بجد الموضوع حلو


----------



## Critic (29 يناير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> بغض النظر عن انى مش ضامنة انك هتتجوز اصلا بعد ما استبعدت كل الاسباب دى و ابقى قابلنى لو ارتبطت اساسا ..... بس بجد الموضوع حلو


ههههههههههههه 
واحدة من معارفى قالتلى جملة مضحكة بس حقيقية :
اول لما البنت تفكر فى منظر الفستان الابيض بتنسى كل الحاجات التانية :cry2:


----------



## عماد شحاته (21 فبراير 2012)

موضوع متشائم ويدعو لعدم الحب والعاطفه وهذا رايي


----------



## Critic (21 فبراير 2012)

عماد شحاته قال:


> موضوع متشائم ويدعو لعدم الحب والعاطفه وهذا رايي


خالص احترامى لرأيك :94:
شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## white.angel (21 فبراير 2012)

عماد شحاته قال:


> موضوع متشائم ويدعو لعدم الحب والعاطفه وهذا رايي


*سؤال:*
*هل الحب والعاطفه هم فقط مقياس الزواج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
​


----------

